# Tank down = Heiler schuld ?



## AoC.Virtus (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ALso langsam weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Doch bevor ich mich mit unsern Tanks mich anlege, wollte ich einmal Eure Meinung wissen.

Heute Abend wollten wir ICC10 gehen und nun such ich einfach nur den/die Gründe, für die unzähligen Wipes, bei dem *1sten Boss*.
Ich spiele einen Paladin und war nun als Holy in ICC10 unterwegs. Doch leider ist mir der Tank immer und immer wieder verreckt.
Meine HPS liegen in dem Bosskampf zwischen 4000 und 5500 HPS. Ich denke mal, das diese Werte für einen Tankheal ok sind. Aber
leider gibt mein gebuffter 41000hp-Tank immer um. 

*Woran könnte das liegen ?

*Desweiteren würde ich gern wissen, bevor ich mir noch mehr Feinde in der Gilde mach, ob die DPS der DD´s mit im Durchschnitt
 von 2300dps bis 4400dps ausreichen bzw wieviel DPS sollten immer pro Spieler kommen ? Die Rede ist NUR vom ersten Boss
in ICC10.

_Bitte keine Flames !
Ich möchte einfach nur den Grund wissen._

mfg


----------



## BananenMixer (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe kaum ahnung vom raiden und so, aber ich kann dir versichern, das der DPS von 2300dps bis 4400dps viel zu low is.
Ich selbst gehe nur ab und an random raiden und da bin ich schon immer ganz hinten mit meinen 4k dps.
und ich mache höchstens ulduar oder PDK10er^^


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (24. Januar 2010)

41k hp sind nicht grad viel. und der dps ist auch nicht so dolle also über 4k sollte JEDER dd im raid kommen. was das heilen angeht: welche klasse isses denn die dir immer umkippt weil nen druide mit 41k hp buffed ist schon relativ wenig


----------



## Galbadia (24. Januar 2010)

Zum Tank / Healer kann ich dir nichts sagen. 

Aber in ICC generrell sollten mind. 5k DPS drin sein. Gut beim Boss muss man sich evtl. auch viel bewegen, das führt bei manchen Klassen zu DPS - Verlust also am 1. Boss sind 4600 DPS ausreichend.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. Januar 2010)

ok,

Die 4600dps hatten zwei,... der Rest lag weit drunter. 
Und bei dem Tank handelt es sich um einen Krieger.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Januar 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *
> *Desweiteren würde ich gern wissen, bevor ich mir noch mehr Feinde in der Gilde mach, ob die DPS der DD´s mit im Durchschnitt
> von 2300dps bis 4400dps ausreichen bzw wieviel DPS sollten immer pro Spieler kommen ? Die Rede ist NUR vom ersten Boss
> in ICC10.



Tut mir leid, aber das war zu Naxx 25 Zeiten der Durchschnitt...

Mit dem huetigen Gear sollte jeder mind 5-6k fahren, das ist einfach so.


----------



## headache84 (24. Januar 2010)

Beim ersten Boss geht es ja primär ums überleben, als um DPS pur. Heisst also : mit 2,3 K - 4K sollte auch der Boss irgendwann liegen, wenn jeder das tut was er soll. In unsrem 10er ist keiner unter 4K, dass macht die Sache natürlich leichter. Je mehr schaden kommt, desto weniger stachel im bossfight ( gesamt gesehen) und desto weniger Wirbelt er ( gesamt). Wenn aber die Stachel schnell kaputt gehen, und man das wirbeln + Feuer beachtet funzt das alles auch mit ~ 3K im Durchschnitt.

Zum Tank, 41K-life , naja welche klasse ist denn der Tank ? Als feral etwas wenig. Aber HP ist nicht alles, ausweichen, parieren & blocken sind ja auch wichtig. Ja ich weiss, für den dudu nur ersteres. 

Was mir aber auffällt....du schreibst: *Doch leider ist mir der Tank immer und immer wieder verreckt. *Hast du etwa nur einen am Boss stehen ? Im 10er müssen da immer 2 stehen, im 25er 3 Tanks......evtl ist das euer Fehler ?!


----------



## Bummrar (24. Januar 2010)

ich rate und sage eure tanks standen beim spalten nich zusammen...?


----------



## MayoAmok (24. Januar 2010)

Ich greife headache84's Verdacht auf und fürchte, dass da nur ein Tank stand....


----------



## Pizzaboy (24. Januar 2010)

also ich spiele auch einen holy pala / prot
41k life ist arg wenig falls er kein aviod tank ist 
wie mein vorposter schon fragte waren es 2 tanks ? oder doch nur einer
durch seine attacke die 100% mehr schaden macht ( und der haut also ordentlich zu ) muss man 2 tanks haben sonst wird der tank umkippen 
es sind 3 atacken und jede macht ca 40k auf ein ziel da reicht 4k hps nicht xD
also immer 2 tanks dranstehen haben und beide mit der flamme heilen


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *
> 
> *Desweiteren würde ich gern wissen, bevor ich mir noch mehr Feinde in der Gilde mach, ob die DPS der DD´s mit im Durchschnitt
> von 2300dps bis 4400dps ausreichen bzw wieviel DPS sollten immer pro Spieler kommen ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




VIEL zu wenig! :>


----------



## @rctic@ (24. Januar 2010)

Diese Einstellung das es immer auf die DPS ankommt *kopfschüttel*

Der erste Boss wartet mit einigen fiesen DPS-fallen auf, das kann keinem DD übel genommen werden (Stachelfriedhof/ Knochensturm (besonders für Melees eine DPS-freie Zone)). Es ist bei dem Boss (fast) egal wieviel DPS man hat, wenn man die Spieler aus den Stacheln holt ist dem Raid eher geholfen als wenn man nur 3k DPS fährt (ja, das reicht zu für Mark´gar). Der Boss geht nicht so schnell Enrage, da ist es keine Schande.

Was deinen Tank angeht... ich sehe einige Tanks die überwiegend auf Ausdauer sockeln, was ja auch nicht verkehrt sein muss, doch selbst wenn dein Tank angenommen ein absoluter Schadensvermeider ist (Ausweichen, Parry, Block...) sind 41k full buffed für ICC echt ein bisschen wenig, da kann auch ein Heiler mit 4k HPS nicht gegen ankommen, wenn da ein paar Schläge durchkommen fehlt einfach das Lebenspunktepolster.

Nun noch eine Frage: Wie kommst du auf 5,5k HPS? o,O das schaff ich mit meinem Druiden in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht x)

MfG


----------



## Horance (24. Januar 2010)

also 5.5k hps schaff ich mit meinem dudu heal auch.
nen krieger tank hatten wir vor paar tagen mal im 10er ICC mit der kippte auch ständig so um und am heal lag es nicht.
was das gerede hier mit 5-6k dps angeht den die dds machen müssen also ehrlich da muß ich doch lachen.
stacheln down bekommen sollte das a und o sein bei dem boss dazu noch movement da sind die dps sowas von egal solangs nicht unter 3k dps sind dann ^^.


----------



## SchalomDestro (24. Januar 2010)

Nunja , da es beim ersten Boss nicht so extrem auf den DMG ankommt, reicht der DPS von den aufgezählten Personen überhaupt nicht, 
dann weiß ich nicht warum ihr einen 41k HP Buffed Tank dahin stellt, bzw. waren es überhaupt 2 , damit die beiden den Cleave überleben ?
Dann zu deiner HP's , die scheint recht gut zu sein , doch geht da weitaus mehr, ein Kumpel von mir fährt in PDOK10 7-8 k HPS , wobei man sagen
muss das es bei Anub war. Naja , ich denke mal euer Hauptproblem ist der DMG, es sollte bei diesem Boss jeder seine 4-6k DPS fahren , und es muss
stehts auf die Stacheln gegangen werden , sonst gehen euch die Leute einfach down. Genauso wie beide Tanks ineinander stehen müssen , aber dies
hatte ich ja schon bereits erwähnt. Ansonsten wenn es 2 	41k Hp Buffed Tanks sind solltet ihr euch keinen Kopf machen , denn das überleben beide locker
da der Cleave nur 11k Dammage macht, welche mit 2 Guten heilern und vorallem einem Palahealer sehr gut wegzuhealen sind.
Ich gebe dir folgenden Rat.

Guides durchlesen lassen und bessere DD's suchen.


M.f.G.

Schalom


----------



## bobz--kaly (24. Januar 2010)

Hio,

bin mit meiner Gilde im mom auch in Icc unterwegs im 10er nur da wir ne kleine Gilde sind.

Haben nun 5/9 down also bis Saurfang und heute Fauldarm gelegt.

Unser Mt hat Buffed 47k ist DK unser St Paladin kommt maxx Buffed auf 40k dennoch schaffen wir die Bosse.

Dps liegt bei uns beim ersten Boss auch zwichen 2-5k bei Fauldarm hingegen 4-7k daran liegt es bei euch also nicht.

Spielt ihr mit 1 oder 2 Tanks ?? 1. Boss mit 2 Tanks ist effecktiver , stehen eure Tanks eventuel versehentlich in den Eisflammen ??.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2010)

Da Wow zu leicht ist muss es ein Bug sein wenn ihr wiped.


----------



## Avalord (24. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das war zu Naxx 25 Zeiten der Durchschnitt...
> 
> Mit dem huetigen Gear sollte jeder mind 5-6k fahren, das ist einfach so.




Auf was bezieht ihr euch eigentlich mit euren DpS Angaben? Recount? Ich hatte bei Naxx 25 ganz anderes Equip als heute, aber laut Recount steht da bei mir immer noch 2,6-2,7 K. Also frag ich mich echt, wo ihr eure Werte her nehmt.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. Januar 2010)

vielen Dank, für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Es waren zwei Tanks am Start und beiden hatten ca 41k Leben.
Ob sie nun zusammen standen, kann ich gar nicht beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den ersten war ich und auf den zweiten die Flamme und ein Duduheal.
5500hps << fast nur *heiliges Licht* ! (zwischen 19000 und 25000)


----------



## headache84 (24. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da Wow zu leicht ist muss es ein Bug sein wenn ihr wiped.



Da ein Forum zum Post sammeln da ist, muss es ein Bug sein wenn was nützliches im Post steht -.-


----------



## Morgo_roth (24. Januar 2010)

Also bei uns im Raid haben wir 5 DDs - alle zwischen 3,5-5k (da die Nahkämpfer durch das viele Laufen bei diesem Boss DPS verlieren, habe ich als unteren DPS-Wert 3,5k genommen)

Wir haben 2 Tanks, auch einen Dudu Tank und einen Krieger Tank. Wieviel Life der Dudu hat kann ich auswendig leider nicht sagen. Aber da der Krieger Tank - ein guter Kumpel von mir -  hat mir zwischendurch ein paar Takte zum tanken beigebracht.

Daher kann ich mir folgende Gründe vorstellen:

1. HP ist nicht alles - Man braucht auch Kritimmunität (also immun gegen kritische Treffer), und Ausweichen/ Parieren/Blocken - auf einen guten Mix kommt es an.

Mögliches Szenario bei dir im Raid: Dein Druide hat HP, aber nur sehr wenig Avoidance (Zusammengefasst die Chance, einen Schlag des Bosses zu entgehen durch ausweichen, parieren - blocken kann ein Dudu nicht, da er kein Schild hat) Bedenke: in ICC gibts den Minus X Prozent Ausweichen Buff - das könnte einen Druiden der nicht so viel Avoidance hat wesentlich schwächen und somit könnte er mehr Schaden abbekommen.




2. Raidtaktik:

Stehen die beiden Tanks auch inneinander? Wenn bei dem Boss die Tanks allein stehen kriegen die automatisch zu viel DMG ab.

Geht er aus dem Feuer raus? Das könnte auch nochmal zusätzlich für Schaden sorgen




Hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.

gruß Morgo



Tante edit: Damn too late!


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (24. Januar 2010)

Avalord schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht ihr euch eigentlich mit euren DpS Angaben? Recount? Ich hatte bei Naxx 25 ganz anderes Equip als heute, aber laut Recount steht da bei mir immer noch 2,6-2,7 K. Also frag ich mich echt, wo ihr eure Werte her nehmt.



auf was soll man seinen dps denn sonst beziehen? und wenn du jetzt mit t9 oder so immer noch 2,7k fährst spielst du irgendwie deine klasse falsch informier dich im internet über richtige entchants und rotas


----------



## Piposus (24. Januar 2010)

*ALARM, ALARM* Du sprichst beim ersten Boss von einem Tank? Das müsste die Ursache sein. Und er muss sich zusammen mit dem zweiten (!!!) Tank immer gleich bewegen/vor dem "Eisfeuer" ausweichen.


> Da Wow zu leicht ist muss es ein Bug sein wenn ihr wiped.



1. WoW ist zu leicht.
2. Man stirbt auch an Hogger mit Stufe 80 irgendwann, wenn man nur sein Gesicht auf die Tastatur haut.


----------



## Leenia (24. Januar 2010)

Also, erstmal zu den DPS. Die sind bei dem Boss zwar nicht unwichtig, so etwa 3k sollten es schon sein. wenn da ein Melee 5 - 6 k fährt, haut der nicht einen Stachel kaputt und schadet mehr, als er nützt.

Ansonsten:
2 Tanks an den Boss, dicht zusammen
schön den Flammen ausweichen 
und auf den Knochensturm achten.
Unsere beiden Tanks da sind Druide (40k Leben) und Paladin (37k) beide unbuffed und wir haben keine Probleme.


----------



## volltitte (24. Januar 2010)

hps ist stark überbewertet^^
du kannst viel hps machen aber der Tank stirbt trotzdem
und du kannst wenig hps machen aber der Tank überlebt.
Wenn der Tank stirbt sag dem zweiten heiler er soll mitheilen.


----------



## Piposus (24. Januar 2010)

volltitte schrieb:


> hps ist stark überbewertet^^
> du kannst viel hps machen aber der Tank stirbt trotzdem
> und du kannst wenig hps machen aber der Tank überlebt.
> Wenn der Tank stirbt sag dem zweiten heiler er soll mitheilen.



Its amazing.


----------



## Korgor (24. Januar 2010)

Das Prob. hatten wir zu Beginn auch.
Ich hatte zu Beginn von ICC ~48k Life buffed (atm 50,4k).
Als wir dann merkten, dass das Problem daran liegt, das man 2 Tanks benötigt war es fast easy going.​Nur dann haben wir bemerkt, dass wenn 1 Healer in den Knochenfriedhof kommt sich der andere doch ziemlich schwer tut.​Also auf 3 Healer geswitcht und alles okey dokey!​Wegen dps, 4,5k+ ist eig. fast normal zustand - das kann man mit T9 Gear von jeder Klasse erwarten.​Edit:​Noch ne kurze Frage, warum sind beim Schreiben immer solche Leerzeilen dazwischen?​Muss ich da erst etwas umstellen?​Erst nach dem Editieren kann ich das rückgängig machen.​Iwie ist seid dieser Foren-Umstellung bei mir alles buggy...​


----------



## DarkDesire666 (24. Januar 2010)

Avalord schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht ihr euch eigentlich mit euren DpS Angaben? Recount? Ich hatte bei Naxx 25 ganz anderes Equip als heute, aber laut Recount steht da bei mir immer noch 2,6-2,7 K. Also frag ich mich echt, wo ihr eure Werte her nehmt.



hmm wenn du im t7 bereich retri und jetzt prot pala bist ists kein wunder wenn sich der schaden kaum verändert hat, ansonsten epic-fail zwischen den ohren ...


btt: ALLE verlieren 20% ausweichen und das ist ne menge. bei mir tanken im 10er 2 palas, im 25er 2 palas und ein warri, noch nie probs damit gehabt. was die HP von denen angeht, die liegen zwischen ca. 45 und 50k, haben aber trotz debuff noch immer etwa 15% ausweichen^^ dazu noch blocken und parrieren. 
denke wie einige auch das die tanks nicht in einander gestanden haben und dir deswegen der tank umgekippt ist, also ein movement prob eines tanks.

ich mag HPS poster eigentlich net, bin diszi und schilde einfach soviel weg das bei mir selten mehr als 2,5k HPS da auftauchen, weil recount den absorbierten schaden nicht mitzählt^^


----------



## creepah (25. Januar 2010)

Avalord schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht ihr euch eigentlich mit euren DpS Angaben? Recount? Ich hatte bei Naxx 25 ganz anderes Equip als heute, aber laut Recount steht da bei mir immer noch 2,6-2,7 K. Also frag ich mich echt, wo ihr eure Werte her nehmt.



Dps kannste ausrechnen. Mit der 3.3 BiS liste sind für einen mutilate schurken 12,5k am singletarget möglich.


----------



## Gatzu (25. Januar 2010)

also als erfahrener tank kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen:

1. wenn deine tanks in icc mit segen der könige ( wahrscheinlich ja von dir ) und nem ausdauer buff vom priester auf unter 50k hp is das extrem wenig egal wieviel avoid sie haben oder welche klasse sie sind ( ja gilt auch für dks )

2. wenn besagter tank immer umkippt nach dem wirbel kanns 2 gründe haben. der erste is er is krieger und nutzt ansturm --> epic fail es sei denn er schmeisst sich nen Schildwall o.ä. rein ( meine taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
der zweite is entweder er oder der zweite tank kriegen nich auf anhieb ne position hin das sie in einander stehen. in dem fall könnte es an beiden tanks liegen. für sowas mal TS freihalten von nudelrezepten unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kersyl (25. Januar 2010)

Einfaltspinsel schrieb:


> 41k hp sind nicht grad viel. und der dps ist auch nicht so dolle also über 4k sollte JEDER dd im raid kommen. was das heilen angeht: welche klasse isses denn die dir immer umkippt weil nen druide mit 41k hp buffed ist schon relativ wenig



Jo 4k dps Minimum mit 2k biste in naxx 10 Nichmal Gern gesehen =/ Is leider so...

Jo also wenn euer tank pala ist, ist das vom life her gut. Die DPS sind nicht gut..Echt...Oh und was bist du fürn healer Shamy?^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2010)

Avalord schrieb:


> Auf was bezieht ihr euch eigentlich mit euren DpS Angaben? Recount? Ich hatte bei Naxx 25 ganz anderes Equip als heute, aber laut Recount steht da bei mir immer noch 2,6-2,7 K. Also frag ich mich echt, wo ihr eure Werte her nehmt.


da ist ein l2p wohl angebracht. 3-4k ungebufft an der 80er puppe gehn einfach mit jeder klasse die 232 heromarkengear trägt


das mit euren tanks, hm ineinander stehn, immer. mehr holylight spammen.
du+duduheal auf maintank, flamme für offtank


----------



## Bladestone (25. Januar 2010)

nunja also mein dk tank hat 43k hp und ist meiner meinung bei weitem nicht iccfähig es kommt aber auf den tank an ob und wieviel ausweichen,blocken oder parieren gesockelt vzettet usw oder ob derjenige eben nur ausdauer gegangen ist.
aber tanks die unbuffed mindestens um die 45k haben würd ich icc gar nicht mitnehmen,

zu den dds äh sags ma so beim ersten boss isses möglich aber zum beschpiel Fauldarm verlangt min 5k dps


----------



## Bladestone (25. Januar 2010)

Er spielt pala hat er oben geschrieben


----------



## Vinzenth (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo werter TE!!!

Du darfst die Tanks ruhig flamen, denn deiner Aussage nach, standen diese falsch. Manchmal ist das so eine Sache mit den beiden Bosstanks, wenn die Absprache nicht stimmt und diese nicht zusammenstehen.

Unsere beiden Tanks im Raid bewegen sich wie Zwillinge - völlig syncron - d.h. 1. Flamme ausweichen nach rechts - 2. nach links
Im Klingelwirbel dann ebenfalls syncron, damit sie sofort nach Ende des Wirbels wieder zusammenstehen.

Wenn da nur einer steht, dann gibt das vermutlich einen Hieb + 1 Flamme und dann wars das.

Markiert die beiden einfach und dann klappt das auch mit dem Boss.

PS: Und vorher richtig zuflamen, damit sie es auch nicht vergessen :-)


----------



## blindhai (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier gibt es ja interessante Aussagen und daher möchte ich auch mal meinen Send dazugeben und diesen mit ein paar Zahlen untermauern. Ich raide hauptsächlich mit unserer Gilde ICC 10er und beziehe mich ausschliesslich darauf! Oben wurden ein paar DPS und HPS Zahlen gepostet und daher habe ich mal bei uns in den Logs geschaut.

Für *Lord Marrowgar* 10er haben wir 04:41 Minuten gebraucht und hatten eine Raid DPS von 26090 DPS. Das entspricht bei 2 Heilern und zwei Tanks (beide 2100 DPS) eine durchschnittliche DPS von ca. 3648 DPS pro DD. Wir hatten 3 Nahkämpfer und 3 Fernkämpfer.
Wir hatten eine gesamte Heilung von 15576 HPS (4.384.469 HP total) wobei davon 50% Überheilung waren (Zwei Heiler. Pala, Schamane).

Das war in meinen Augen ein angenehmner Versuch und ist damit ohne Probleme schaffbar!

*Lady Deathwhisper: *(6:48 Min)
21896 Raid DPS (Tanks 1702 und 1643 DPS) ergibt ca. 3092 DPS pro DD.
16955 Raid HPS (61, 3% Overheal)

*Deathbringer Saurfang* (5:55 Min)
30697 Raid DPS (Tanks 2149 und 1987 DPS) ergibt ca. 4426 DPS pro DD.

Die Tanks waren ein Paladin und ein Druide, der Palading hat raidbuffed ca. 46k Leben, der Druide 50k.

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du mal schauen wie hoch der RaidDPS ist und dann mal schauen ob man den verbessern muss. Deine Heilun g sollte von den reinen HPS Zahlen her ausreichen aber bei Heilung ist es halt anders als mit Schaden. Kommt die Heilung zu spät, dann ist der Tank halt tot. Deswegen ist der Paladin mit seinem Unermüdlichen Verteidiger so stark für kleinere Raidgilden, da er quasi nen kleinen Schutzgeist hat und nicht sofort aus Latschen kippt obwohl er eigentlich gestorben wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wobei 41k Leben für nen Krieger raidbuffed schon ein bisschen wenig ist imho. Du hast alleine durch die Flask und der Ruf schon was? 3000 mehr? Dazu noch Seelenstärke und SDK. T9 Equipt sollte man da schon sein!

Die, die hier nach 4-5k DPS schreien sollten evtl. mal dazu schreiben ob sie wirklich 10er meinen. Natürlich geht es mit mehr DPS einfacher aber möglich ist es auch mit 3k. Dann muss man sich halt ein bisschen anstrengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ihr mit 3k nicht über Fauldarm hinaus kommen werdet aber ihr könnt euch bei den 4 Encountern dann erstmal austoben und ausstatten.


----------



## Vinzenth (25. Januar 2010)

Und der nächste mit seinem Zahlen-Dschungel!!!

Der TE hat gefragt, ob es an den Tanks liegt? Das er dabei Zahlen über den Raid in den Raum geworfen hat, sollte nur eine eventuell notwendige Nachfrage ersparen.

Wer zum Geier will wissen, wieviel Zeit ihr pro Boss braucht und welche RaidDpS ihr da fahrt.
Das hat die Frage nicht im geringsten geklärt.

Und den Boss kann man im 10er auch mit 2,3k DpS schaffen, jedoch kommt man dann genau auf den Enrage von 10 Minuten.

41k Leben sind ebenfalls ausreichend egal ob ich Flasks und Bufffood eingeworfen habe. Die Frage lautet noch immer, was falsch war und nicht welche RaidStats man braucht, sich wünscht oder utopischer Weise haben sollte. Hört endlich auf bei jedem Thread gleich eure ProGamer-Stats zu flamen. Bringen nix, zeigen nur, dass ihr die Frage nicht verstanden habt.

Ich hatte letztens nen Tank mit 50k Leben ungebufft, alles auf Ausdauer gesockelt, Ausdauer-Schmuckstücke und der hat in einer normalen 5er-Ini sowas von Schläge kassiert, dass man sich fragte, ob der überhaupt ein zweistellige Zahl in der Summe der Verteidigungswerte erreicht.

Alles ist relativ, wie Einstein schon sagte, besonders euer Geflame
In diesem Fall "relativ" sinnlos.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (25. Januar 2010)

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde sind bei Marrowgar keine hohen Dps Zahlen notwendig.

Wichtig ist, das beide Tanks dicht zusammen bis inneinander stehen damit der Schaden vom cleave aufgeteilt wird. Beide Tanks sollten den Feuern in die selbe Richtung ausweichen was man entweder durch absprache klärt oder indem der 2.Tank einfach aufpasst und sich synchron mitbewegt.

Der Raid sollte sich hinterm Boss positionieren Meeles können sich problemlos in den Boss stellen und müssen somit dem Feuer nicht ausweichen. Das gleiche gilt für RangedDD´s die leicht aus der Rota kommen, aber mindestens 3 Spieler im Raid müssen ausserhalb der Hitbox stehen. wenn man dabei nicht allzu weit auseinander steht ist der eine Stachel ein Klax ohne lange wege für Meeles.

Während des Wirbelsturms bleiben beide Tanks dicht zusammen am besten in der Mitte des Raumes Damit sie nach dem Wirbel direkt spotten können und trotzdem ineinnander stehen. Das ist auch ein guter Zeitpunkt Tanks mit relativ niedriger Hp zu Schilden oder mit anderen Schadensmindernden Fähigkeiten zu buffen. Hier sollten Tanks auch ruhig mal cooldowns zünden.

Ich selbst spiele diesen Encounter meist als Arkan Magier und wenn ich einer derjenigen bin die nicht im Boss stehen dürfen verlier ich locker 2-3k Dps nur durchs ausweichen vom Feuer, dem Wirbelsturm und den Stacheln. Da ist ein Wert von 3,5k dps keine Schande. Dieser Wert variert zusätzlich zum Equip auch nach Skillung und Klasse und besitzt natürlich keine allgemeine gültigkeit und ist prinzipiel bei dem Boss uninteressant.


----------



## KeineGeige (25. Januar 2010)

DarkDesire666 schrieb:


> btt: ALLE verlieren 20% ausweichen und das ist ne menge. bei mir tanken im 10er 2 palas, im 25er 2 palas und ein warri, noch nie probs damit gehabt. was die HP von denen angeht, die liegen zwischen ca. 45 und 50k, haben aber trotz debuff noch immer etwa 15% ausweichen^^ dazu noch blocken und parrieren.
> denke wie einige auch das die tanks nicht in einander gestanden haben und dir deswegen der tank umgekippt ist, also ein movement prob eines tanks.



Die Armory-Infos von den Tanks würde ich gern mal sehen. Danke.


btt
Ich hatte heute (bzw. gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )auch das Vergnügen, ICC10 zu tanken. Als Melee-DD schiebt man gegen einen Tank bei Marrowgar echt ne ruhige Kugel. Abgesehen davon, dass man ständig versucht optimal ineinander zu stehen, muss man alle gefühlte 0,5 Sekunden aus der Eisflamme rennen. Und Schaden kommt dabei auch gut rein. Gelegen hat er beim ersten Versuch, aber Ardent Defender hat auch mal vorbeigeschaut.

Von daher schließe ich mich mal einigen der Vorposter an und vermute, dass deine Tanks einfach zu lahm waren oder Spass am Eisflammenbaden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und auch wenn die 41k gebufft reichen sollten, so empfehle ich euch doch, mal ein PdoK10 oder PdK25 zu gehen und ein bissel 245er Items einzusacken. Zumindest für die Tanks. Mit meinem relativ gammeligen Gear bin ich ungebufft schon bei 39,4k. Mit vielen Freunden waren es dann auch mal ein bissel über 50k. Von daher, ruled PdoK10 und chilled in ICC10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg und weiterhin viel Spass!


----------



## Kezpa (25. Januar 2010)

oh mann...dass waren wahrscheinlich die spieler die frisch lvl 80 geworden sind...sich von marken T9 geholt haben und net ma nen boss in ulduar geschweige denn pdk gesehen haben .. aber hauptsache icc gehen^^ das sind mir die liebsten.

wenn ich mich nem random raid anschließe gucke ich mir die spieler alle genau an und vergleiche bissl die erfolge...

Wenn mir zuviele dabei sind die zu schlechtes equipment haben gehe ich aus dem raid.Denn Icc10 ist kein zuckerschlecken...Bei so einem Content brauch man sehr viel gute heiler extrem gutes movement und Tank ausdauer sonst packst die bosse net......Da hat son möchtegern hero ini marken T9 equipter meiner meinung nach nix verloren....

Zu deinen Informationen......2-4k dps is sag ich ma grottig.....wer unter 5k dps hat sollte nochmal ulduar und pdk besuchen gehen Oo


41k life unbuffed war glaube ich die Glanzzeit von pdk 10 damals als patch frisch rauskam...also ende ulduar anfang pdk.....

unbuffed is heute 45-50k normal glaub ich


----------



## Kezpa (25. Januar 2010)

edit: 41k life gebuffed..... noch schlimmer^^

das is ulduar niveau^^


----------



## PiaMarie (25. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hi


Gehört net ganz dazu,aber möchte wegen der einen Frage keinen extra Thread dazu aufmachen für 1-2 antworten. Da ich mir auch solangsam gedanken zum Dualspec mache bei meinem Priester.Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Disi einen Tank (Main Tank) heilt oder beide tanks im raid!
Oder der Holy den Sec tank und Gruppe.

Mir ist bewusst das Disi tank heilt und Holy die Gruppe.

Tut mir Leid der Frage. . .aber geht ja um Heilerlaut Thread Titel...[/font]


----------



## Blablubs (25. Januar 2010)

Oh man, wie sich die ganzen dämlichen Idioten an der DPS aufgeilen, euch ist schon bewusst, dass es Caster gibt, die sonst 6-7k fahren und bei dem Boss auf 2-3k absacken weil man in dem Fight besonders als Caster enorm viel laufen muss? Meeles sollten schon ein bisschen mehr packen, weil sie dem Feuer ausweichen müssen bzw. selbst dann noch angreifen können. Und ganz ehrlich, wieso ist das Buffed Forum das einzige Forum, wo in jedem Thread Antworten kommen die mit "Eigentlich habe ich keine Ahnung vom Thema, aber ich muss ja allen zeigen, dass ich sowohl die Groß- und Kleinschreibung als auch die Zeichensetzung absolut nicht verstanden habe." Das hilft der Qualität dieses Forums kein Stück weiter. Für den Threadersteller, seitdem der Boss generft wurde ist der Schaden auf die Tanks eigentlich ziemlich leicht gegenzuheilen, gibt da aber mehrere Möglichkeiten. Endweder dein Heilkollege hat nicht aufgepasst, die Tanks standen nicht richtig ineinander oder sie standen im Feuer. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass die Tanks alles richtig gemacht haben und es wirklich die Schuld der Heiler ist, dann solltet ihr euch Gedanken machen, ob ihr sowohl spielerisch als auch equipmäßig bereit seid für ICC.


----------



## toryz (25. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> oh mann...dass waren wahrscheinlich die spieler die frisch lvl 80 geworden sind...sich von marken T9 geholt haben und net ma nen boss in ulduar geschweige denn pdk gesehen haben .. aber hauptsache icc gehen^^ das sind mir die liebsten.
> 
> wenn ich mich nem random raid anschließe gucke ich mir die spieler alle genau an und vergleiche bissl die erfolge...
> 
> ...




So ein Blödsinn, spiel mal einen Heiler, spätestens dann wirst du merken wie sinnlos es ist nur auf die HP zu schauen. Ein Tank braucht wichtigere Werte als Ausdauer....Mir war heute der gebuffte 38k (29% ausweichen (-20%), 23% parrieren) Tank lieber als der gebuffte 45k (27% ausweichen (-20%), 19% parrieren) Tank. Der Ausdauertank hat wie der Name schon sagt stur in jeden Sockel Ausdauer geworfen und verliert somit 6% Schadensvermeidung....Der 38k Tank war auch um einiges leichter zu heilen.

Also wenn mir ein Tank unter die Augen tritt mit 45-50k weis ich das ich schonmal einen Heiler mehr einpacken kann weil dieser wohl jeden Schlag in sich reinfressen wird...



Btw. in der Hitbox (roter kreis am Boden wenn den Mob im Target hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gibt es kein Feuer, also brauchen die Melees und die Tanks dem Feuer nicht ausweichen, lediglich im Wirbel müssen sie das Feuer beachten.....und sollten sie dir da abnippeln sind sie selber schuld.


----------



## hángman1 (25. Januar 2010)

hattet ihr nur 1 tank ?
eigentlich  brauch man 2 ^^


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (25. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich jetzt sage das in meiner Stammgruppe unsere Tanks auf 55k bufft kommen und unsere dd's zwischen 6 u. 9k dps fahren weißt vllt. woran es liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (25. Januar 2010)

hángman1 schrieb:


> hattet ihr nur 1 tank ?
> eigentlich brauch man 2 ^^



Hattest du nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen ?
Eigentlich liest man auch noch den Zweiten ^^

Naja - Frage wurde erst im 18ten Beitrag geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Kankru (25. Januar 2010)

Das kann so viele Faktoren haben!
1. Tank ist nur auf Ausdauer gesockelt und vz, sprich: Das Life erreicht er locker aber er hat zu wenig Avoid, Parry, Block und Dodge!
2. Der Tank nutzt seine Skills nicht alle, weil er sich CDs aufheben möchte, jedoch beginnt man lieber den Kampf mit einigen CDs, da zum Ende des Bosskampfes meistens diese wieder frei sind.
3. Der Tank hat keine Ahnung von seinem Char, ebay lässt grüßen!
4. Du bist Schuld, du heilst 5k hps und hast über 50% overheal, dann mach dir Gedanken!

Alles nur Vermutungen, wenn nichts zutrifft, dann liegt einfach nur Pech im Spiel!


----------



## VILOGITY (25. Januar 2010)

Leenia schrieb:


> Also, erstmal zu den DPS. Die sind bei dem Boss zwar nicht unwichtig, so etwa 3k sollten es schon sein. wenn da ein Melee 5 - 6 k fährt, haut der nicht einen Stachel kaputt und schadet mehr, als er nützt.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> 2 Tanks an den Boss, dicht zusammen
> ...



/Sign dazu

Wenn man das Bob Geschwaffel so einiger hier liest weis man warum es Leute gibt die bei dem Boss scheitern.

Die Tanks müssen zusammen stehen und deine Mitspieler MÜSSEN die Leute sofort aus dem Stachel hauen.
Wenn die Tanks nicht zusammen stehen bekommt nur 1 der Tanks den Schlag ab und das heilt dir auch keiner gegen, dann fällt dein Tank einfach um.

Ein dummer DD der OVER 9000 fährt und einen der Heiler im Stachel lässt weil er sein Recount pushen muss solltet ihr gleich kicken.
Mit so Kacknapen kommt man da eh nicht weit.


----------



## Leelo (25. Januar 2010)

moin
für den te
ihr solltet eure taktik nochmal genau durchgehen.einige gute hinweise gab es hier schon zu genüge.

-die tanks müssen ! ineinander stehen
-die tanks und auch der rest der gruppe müssen den flammen ausweichen
-sämliche stachel müssen von allen dd´s sofort fokusiert und zerstört werden (wenn alle heiler bis auf dich im stachel hängen kanns schonmal eng werden)
-bildet ein meleecamp und ein fernkampfer camp und übt das gemeinsame ausweichen vor den flammen
-es darf sich kein spieler im rücken der tanks befinden ( so verhindert ihr unnötige flammen in den tanks)

wenn alle genau das machen was die taktik für diesen kampf vorsieht ist ein sieg auch mit weniger dps möglich. es geht darum schaden zu vermeiden und darum muss sich jeder einzellne aus der gruppe kümmern.
ihr müsst euch einspielen da es ein dynamischer kampf ist bei der die reaktion aller raidmitglieder gefragt ist was im weiteren verlauf von icc natürlich auch noch gilt.
also kopf nicht hängen lassen und mal mit der gruppe reden welche fehler passiert sind und diese abstellen dann klappt das auch.


----------



## McLucas79 (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Hohl dir einfach ein Addon das dir zeigt woran der Tank gestorben ist und wie viel er dabei eingeschenkt bekommen hat.

Z.B.
http://wow.curse.com...s/obituary.aspx

Aber deine HPS werte scheinen mir ein wenig hoch was darauf hindeutet das der Tank ne Menge Schaden frist. 

wenig Schaden = wenig Hps 
viel Schaden = viel Hps

Eigentlich ist das ein Kampf den man mit Lichtblitz gegenheilen kann.

MfG


----------



## tomtom79 (25. Januar 2010)

okay vergiss mal die dps er hat kein enrage also könt ihr da 5 h draufklopfen wenn den heiler ihr mana langt..


so jetzt aber 

 die tanks sterben also ursache ? wisst ihr nicht wie wäre es mit recount oh wow geil ein addon das nutzlich ist und nicht nur da ist um penis länge zu vergleichen.


und zwar kilck mal auf tode und dann den besagten tank und schau dir die letzten 4-5 sek an dort siehst du seine erhaltene heilung und den schaden den er bekommen habt und fertig


so einfach wars ich vermute einfach das beide tanks nicht beisammen gestanden sind


----------



## Maerad (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich einige Antworten hier lese, dann könnt ich schon wieder /facepalm ...

Erstmal lieber TE - was fürn Heiler spielst du, was fürn Tank wars (ARSENAL! NAMEN!) und hattet ihr 2 Tanks? Wie sah der zweite Tank aus?

Wieviele Heiler wart ihr?

Was HP angeht passt das absolut fürn Tank (JAAAAA.... mein DK hat in Frost (Arsenal > Jeynarra, Mannoroth) und einigen Avoid/Ausdauersteinchen, einige Hit/Waffenkunde und Blau immer Ausdauer in Avoid ca. 33k unbuffed, in Blut mit Ausdauertrinkets usw. knapp 37-38k hp) - iLVL dabei ist/war 232 ... eventuell haben einige vergesssen das es ICC 10 ist (nicht 25), eventuell aufgrund der Raidzusammenstellung Buffs fehlen, kein Buffood / Flask usw. usf. - daher wäre Arsenallink am sinnvollsten. Vorher brauchste nichtmal Tipps zu geben.

Der Thread ist in etwas so, wie wenn man in der Werkstatt anruft, sagt das Auto macht komische Geräusche, dabei nicht erwähnt was es für ein Typ ist und wo es scheppert ... 

Also bitte (nochmal) - Arsenallink / Namen von dir und Tanks, dazu noch die Raidzusammenstellung und ob jeder Flasks usw. hatte - danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ALso langsam weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Doch bevor ich mich mit unsern Tanks mich anlege, wollte ich einmal Eure Meinung wissen.
> 
> ...




Wenn du eine Aktuelle Recount version drauf hast , schau da mal nach was er an schaden frist , bei welcher situation er stirbt und obs immer die selbe situation ist bei den Veruschen. Unter der Rubrik Tot kannst nach schauen was er bekommen hat was zum tot führte. Die andere sache ist wird sein schaden von einem 2.Tank geteilt , steht dieser in seiner nähe bzw in ihm drin oder steht er dummerweise nach dem Wirbeln mit dem Rücken zum Boss. 

Aber abgesehen davon rätseln einige was im moment los ist seit dem letzten Hotfix . 
Freitag waren wir in der besagten ini (icc 10) was uns heilern aufgefallen ist das gerade unser Dudu 2 mal anregen brauchte beim ersten boss. Heilen dort sonst mit Holypala und Bäumchen, er hatte bis zu diesem Hotfix kaum mana probleme gehabt ,wenns mal hoch kam ein mal anregen. 
Das gleiche beim Sauerfang , 4 mal anregen musste man ihm geben. 
Mit einer anderen gruppe auch im 10er redeten sie auch über dem Manaverbrauch . Entweder bekommt man nu mehr schaden rein oder was auch immer. 

Und neben bei , ist kein mimi. Wir sind durch gekommen auch wens 3 mal so viele wips gewesen sind als sonst.


----------



## Nexilein (25. Januar 2010)

Hier sind ja wieder echte Profis am Werk. Mit PdK 10er Equip ist 3k -4k dps im 10er ein sehr ordentlicher Wert beim Lord. Wenn man vom Stachel erwischt wird wärend man seine CDs raushaut, was mir in den letzten beiden Wochen bei mehr als jedem 2ten CD passiert ist (er scheint das zu riechen^^), dann kann es auch weniger sein.

Wenn hier jemand schreibt, dass der DPS zu niedrig ist, dann kann das mehrere Gründe haben: 

1. Derjenige vergisst, dass man im 10er nur schwerlichen optimalen Support erhält.
2. Derjenige ist einfach überequipt.
3. Der dps wird mit Recount gemessen. Da geht es aber schon sehr in Richtung Epic Fail wenn man Recount dps-Werte in einem Movementkampf zum Vergleich heranzieht.

Die HP der Tanks sind eigentlich auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, aber solange es keine Druiden (oder DKs mit der Skillung die gleichmal drölfzigtausend Leben mehr gibt), und die Tanks nicht reine Ausdauertanks sind, entspricht das auch ungefähr PdK 10er Equip.

Wenn eure Tanks umfallen, dann tippe ich auch auf die Knochenpeitsche oder die Flammen.


----------



## skoja (25. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele selbst einen Kriegertank und wir hatten anfänglich das gleiche Problem, obwohl ich raid-buffed auf ca. 45.000 kam.

Die Lösung war simpel :

Es tanken nicht 2, sondern nur einer. Der 2. Tank hat sich ausschliesslich darauf zu konzentrieren, dass er IMMER im Tank steht und den Schaden der Seelenpeitsche auffängt. Diese trifft umso härter, je weiter weg man steht.  Daduch kann sich einer auf den Boss konzentrieren, sich positionieren und abspotten und der 2. konzentriert sich auf das abfangen des Extraschadens.
Da man den Schaden der Seelenpeitsche nicht ausweichen kann, sollte der 2. Tank seine Ausdauerrüstung anziehen. Der Boss haut ihn ja nicht direkt, also kann er eh nicht ausweichen, parrieren oder blocken. Daher legt er sich Ausdauertrinkets rein (zur Not eben die samtige Essens oder sogar der Bierhumpen vom Braufest)

Über TS wird gewarnt, wenn ein Heiler auf dem Stachel ist, dann sollten die Tanks bei Bedarf ihre CD´s benutzen. Als Krieger hat man da besonders viele Möglichkeiten. (Schildwall, letztes Gefecht, Hexerdrops, Heilsaft, Trinkets) Gefährlich ist besonders die Zeit nach dem Wirbelsturm, da die Heiler noch laufen müssen. 

Problemmatisch kann eventuell die Latenz sein. An einem Abend bescherte sich ein Tankgenosse, warum ich so lange brauche, um mich in ihn reinzustelen. Nach meiner Anzeige stand ich aber immer korrekt. Die Lösung ist auch hier eine gewisse Choreographie, wie sich die Tanks bewegen (und links und schlag und rechts und schlag ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S:

Die Aussage, Tanks haben heute alle 50 k Leben ist quatsch. Dazu muß man schon viel im Endkontent unterwegs sein, oder beim Ausrüstungscheck bescheissen. (Da oft nur nach Leben gefragt wird, ziehe ich meine Ausdauerrüstung zur Anmeldung an und kleide mich danach wieder ordnungsgemäß)
Gute Tanks haben i.d.R. so 35 - 38 k Leben (unbuffed) Das ergibt dann im 10 er Raid meist 45 - 48 k und das reicht auch für das erste Viertel.


----------



## Cristolocos (25. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich das hier lese: bei den boss muss min. jeder 5-6k fahren, das is völliger humbuck.....

wir sind 7 feste leute, nehmen immer 3 rnd´s mit, sind also ne halbwegs eingespielte truppe.

ich mit mein mage (der wenn er freie bahn hat seine 7-8k fährt), fährt bei den boss höchstens 4k, wenn ich die arschkarte gezogen habe und bei mir immer das feuer kommt wo ich mich gerade hingestellt habe, komm ich auch mal nur auf 3,5k. 
unser raid liegt meisten zwischen 3,5k und 4,5k und das reicht locker flockig dafür. solange die stacheln down gemacht werden sollte das kein problem sein.

der lord is nunma nen movement boss, bei lady todeswhisper hab ich am anfang mit cd´s auch 8k und gehe dann auf 5k runter wegen den adds, die meisten meeles hängen bei lady dann weit hinterher!

also jeder der nur auf dps achtet für icc, hat das grundprinzip WoW nicht verstanden!!

gutes beispiel:

wir haben nen jäger mit im raid, wir sind beim anfangstrash, er fängt an zu bomben, hat seine 12-15k dps, ich hänge im recount auf letzter stelle mit 7k, er fängt an zu maulen weil ich ja angeblich zu wenig dps fahre.

worauf ich nur sage, ja ich bin arkan mage, habe kein bock jetzt zu bomben, geschweige denn fürs bomben auf ffb umzuspeccen. er meinte das is nur ne ausrede, ich könnte meine klasse nich spielen.....
naja, als wir beim lord waren hatte ich 7% mehr dmg als er, also leute guckt nich immer auf die dps, vor allen dingen nich auf die dps beim trash, was LEIDER viel zu viele machen!
denn wenn ich als mage beim trash auf ffb gehe, häng ich da mit 20k, aber mit ffb skill nur vllt 3k beim boss!


greetz

cristo


----------



## Namari (25. Januar 2010)

Ein kleiner Tipp, der seitenlange Disskussionen und anscheinend wieder einiges an Geflame auslöst:




Recount ist auch nützlich um erhaltenen(!) Schaden und Tode des Raids auszuwerten.

Einfach mal reinschauen, zu 99% festellen, dass der 2nd Tank in der Pampa stand und nicht im MT, kurz erklären, was sie machen sollen, Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

Cristolocos schrieb:


> also jeder der nur auf dps achtet für icc, hat das grundprinzip WoW nicht verstanden!!



stimme dir zu .

Und es kann auch sein das man auf einem Mop prügelt aber dennoch über einem steht im schaden und dabei eine geringere dps zahl steht als der ,der unter einem steht. 
Nach denken was dps heisst dann los schreien wenn man richtig liegt. DPS = schaden per sekunde . Wenn man dabei winzige kleine pausen drin hat ,hat man einen niedrigeren wert als einer der nur drauf holzt. 
Abgesehen davon. 
Weiter oben hat wer was wunderbares dazu geschrieben zb. in verbindung mit überequipt. Ein richtiger/guter DD spieler achtet drauf das er nicht mal ein tick über die aggro von dem tank kommt ,das spiegelt sich unteranderem auch auf dem dmg output wieder.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2010)

Ausserdem hat ein Tank für kritische Fälle CD's.. aber das wissen die meisten ja gar nicht und stehen brainafk und gehbehindert in der gegend rum und hauen auf den mob und denken sich: "mhhh - ja - ich tank - ja - werde gehealt - mhh - ja -"

Tante Edith schreit noch:



> also jeder der nur auf dps achtet für icc, hat das grundprinzip WoW nicht verstanden!!



Wieso das den? Meinst du weil es hilfreich ist wenn ein DD mal noch auf den Raid schaut und ihn zbsp mit Fallen/Entfluchen etc. supportet?
Ein guter Spieler kann hohe DPS fahren UND Raid Supporten. Wer das nicht kann, hat das Grundprinzip von WoW nicht verstanden!!


----------



## DefWarri (25. Januar 2010)

Also, ich kann dazu auch nur soviel sagen, ich bin Tank, wir hatten vor einer Woche in Icc 25 das Problem, dass wir auch am Lord Totgewiped haben, wir drei Tanks, ein Dudu (Raidbuffed 60k Life, und um die 50% ausweichen, ein Pala Tank 50k Life, 30% ausweichen, 22% parry und 15% Blocken) und ich als Krieger (47k Life, 32% Ausweichen, 23% Parry und 17% Blocken). Die Werte unserer Tanks sind für Icc 25 gut und reichen aus, jedoch hatten wir einen MT Heal dabei, der 1,7K Hps hatte, dementsprechend bin ich andauernd umgefallen, adnach haben wir noch nen Diszi auf mich gesetzt, ich überlebte länger, aber der Dudu ist dann umgefallen, da er von der Pala Flamme noch weniger abbekommen hat. Gestern waren wir wieder Icc 25 mit einem anderen Heal und dort hatten wir bis Saurfang absolut keine Probleme.

Zu deinem Problem, wie ich auch sage ist Life beim Krieger Tank nicht alles, es kommt vor allem mit den -20% ausweichen in ICC auf die anderen Werte an, so sollte der Tank, der die 41k Life hat doch schon mindestens an die Werte die ich habe rankommen, und auch im richtigen Moment seine CDs nutzen, sprich Schildwall, Last stand etc, vor allem wenn der MT heal auf nem Stachel ist. Und deine Hps sind okay, nur wenn man wie bei Lord Mark'gar als Tank bei seiner Säbelpeitsche Hits reinbekommt die mit 22-30k Treffen kommst du als MT Heal nicht hinterher, wenn er innerhalb von 5 Sekunden 2 dieser Hits reinbekommt und keinen davon Avoiden kann, denn dann bekommt er innerhalb von 5 Sekunden mindestens 44k Schaden rein und dann sieht man daran schon, dass du kaum dagegen ankommst, das geht vielleicht 5 Minuten gut, aber nach spätestens 10 Minuten und bei den Dps der DDs sehe ich, dass der Try länger als 10 Minuten gedauert hätte wärst du bis zum St Nimmerleinstag oom

Also, am besten nochmal pdk 25 ein wenig abfarmen und hoffen das sich die Werte ein wenig bessern

MfG Arcti


----------



## Fauzi (25. Januar 2010)

> nur wenn man wie bei Lord Mark'gar als Tank bei seiner Säbelpeitsche Hits reinbekommt die mit 22-30k Treffen kommst du als MT Heal nicht hinterher



s.o.

Wie gesagt, ich durfte mir schon bevor ich mit meinem DK-Tank auf 80 war sagen lassen, das Heiler es gut fand mal einen Tank zu haben der seine CD's benutzt.
Jede Tank-Klasse hat irgendwelche CD's die Sie in so einer Situation benutzen kommen, vorallem wenn Sie wissen das Sie damit die Heiler entlasten könnten..


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. Januar 2010)

Servus...

bin ebenfalls tankheiler bei 10er/25er / hero raids.... ich kanns mal so sagen....

zu allererst ist der heiler nicht immer nicht daran schuld... ist wie beim fussball, nur weil deine mannschaft n tor kassiert is nich gleich der torwart schuld.... so... ich sags mal so es gibt im prinzip 3 faktoren, stimmt einer nicht wirds für den heiler schwer.... die dps des raids (müsste bei icc 10er im durchschnitt bei 5,5k+ liegen), die avoidance des tanks (je weniger schaden, bzw je mehr er ausweicht, desto weniger heal braucht er), und logischerweise bei den eigenen werten (ich hab nen diszi, der hat 27k unbuffed mana, 2,4k zm, 32%crit unbuffed, und etwa 20% haste unbuffed, kp sags einfach mal so könnte ja weiterhelfen).... 

wie gesagt ist ein problem bei einen dieser faktoren, wirds für tanks und heiler schwer.... mehr kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ;-)


----------



## bullybaer (25. Januar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> /Sign dazu
> 
> Wenn man das Bob Geschwaffel so einiger hier liest weis man warum es Leute gibt die bei dem Boss scheitern.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Leider gibt es immer noch genügend Boons die der Meinung sind DMG >all. Ist halt wie in PdK bei Gormok. Die Schneebolde werden nicht von den Heilern runtergeschossen -> Tank verreckt -> Heiler schuld, weil ja jeder über 5K Dps gefahren hat. Recount ist ein Addon für Leute, die damit umgehen und es vor allen Dingen richtig LESEN können.


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> bin ebenfalls tankheiler bei 10er/25er / hero raids.... ich kanns mal so sagen....
> 
> ...



dein dps wunsch wäre schön ist aber nicht notwendig wenn gewisse sachen vorab geregelt werden.

und wie auch schon öfters gesagt die 5k+ kannst nicht immer einhalten. Selbst meine hexe kann mal 6k fahren dort und öfters hänge ich auch da bei 4,5 - 5.

Es kommt bei diesem Boss nicht auf hoher dps an ,sondern eher :

1. So wenig schaden wie möglich bekommen.
2. So schnell wie möglich Stachel beseitigen. 
3. Tanks ineinander stehen.
(4. Recount MAL ausblenden.)
5. Mind. eine Hotklasse als Heiler dabei haben. 

aber alle dem Hier gehts hauptsächlich um eine 10er inze nicht um eine 25er. weil hier und da mal 25er hervorgeholt worden ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Januar 2010)

gebt dem mt nen dickes symbol übern kopf, dann kann sich der 2. tank besser ausrichten (sprich auch beim laufen durchs "feuer" immer schön im "symbol" stehen bleiben).

sollte nicht eingespielten tanks helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (25. Januar 2010)

1. recount aus
2. 3k dps pro dd reichen
3. 41k avoid tank reicht
4. Ohren im Ts und Augen im WoW auf


----------



## Freakypriest (25. Januar 2010)

Also an deinem Heal liegt es nicht. Wenn alles gut läuft kommt man mit 2Heilern auf ca 4k HPS. Ich vermute eher das die beiden Tanks nicht inneinanderstanden damit der DMG von bestimmmten fähikeiten geteilt wird.


----------



## Suplo8de (25. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr mit 2 tanks gespielt? Für den 1. boss braucht man n 2. tank der neben dem mt steht, damit die cleave schaden geteilt wird.

ansonsten:
41k buffed??? mein twink hat 43k unbuffed ---- tank zu low
2-4k dps??? mein twink macht in dem fight 6k ----- dds zu low
4-5k hps ------ das sollte gerade fürn tankheal eig passen.

Man kann sich als heiler aber auch gut in den boss reinstellen (aufpassen nich vor ihm stehen wegen cleave) dann können dich die meeles aus den Stacheln rausholen (schneller) und du brauchst wegen der flammen ned laufen. Ansonsten halt flamme auf den 2. tank und abgehts!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> dein dps wunsch wäre schön ist aber nicht notwendig wenn gewisse sachen vorab geregelt werden.
> 
> und wie auch schon öfters gesagt die 5k+ kannst nicht immer einhalten. Selbst meine hexe kann mal 6k fahren dort und öfters hänge ich auch da bei 4,5 - 5.
> 
> ...



Das mit der dps war jetz auch keine richtlinie sondern idealerweise... klar kommt letztendlich weniger dabei raus...

was ich meinte ist, wenn der tank seine eigenen trinkets/skills zur schadensverringerung oder heilungserhöhung auspackt, ist halt mehr avoidance da....
was du sagst hat eigentlich nix mit dem thema zutun sondern mehr mit der taktik vom boss.... stimmt natürlich wenn diese richtig eingehalten wird, ist eigentlich die hälfte schon getan...
ich rede einfach aus erfahrung wie beispiel modermine/fauldarm.... fehlts dort an *einem* *element* (dps/movement/equip von tanks u heilern) dann wars das.... 

allerdings bin ich etwas verdutzt eigentich denn... der erste boss in icc 10er ist eigentlich 0 schwer... ich hab mir bei dem noch nie ne bosstaktik durchgelesen und schon nach 1 minute verstanden was der macht... stachel healen ist auch nicht schwer wird im grid schön angezeigt und der dmg auf dem tank ist auch locker heilbar.... solange sich die tanks abwechseln...


----------



## Juupy (25. Januar 2010)

Da fällt mir nur die allgemeine Weisheit ein:

Ist der Tank tot, ist der Heiler Schuld!
Ist der Heiler tot, ist der Tank Schuld!
Ist der Raid tot, ist der Jäger Schuld!
Und ist der Pala tot, ist er selber Schuld!

Gruß, Dakion


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (25. Januar 2010)

Juupy schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur die allgemeine Weisheit ein:
> 
> Ist der Tank tot, ist der Heiler Schuld!
> Ist der Heiler tot, ist der Tank Schuld!
> ...



... ist der boss tot ist der raid schuld fehlt noch ;-)

aber naja eigentlich sinnfreies zitat lol


----------



## Starfros (25. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> was du sagst hat eigentlich nix mit dem thema zutun sondern mehr mit der taktik vom boss.... stimmt natürlich wenn diese richtig eingehalten wird, ist eigentlich die hälfte schon getan...



nichts mit dem Thema ? naja , gerade das ist es was zum wipe führt.

Bekommt der Riad zu viel schaden (stachel lebt lang, man geht nicht aus den Feuer raus) muss gegen geheilt werden, ergo Leute sterben bzw Tank stirbt.
Ist der 2 Tank am ar...der welt kannst heilen was willst der erste kackt unweigerlich ab.
Machen DD´s lieber schaden für Recount (boss) und nicht auf stachen wären wir wieder bei Satz oben.


Jeder Boss hat seine/eine Taktik , läuft diese nicht kannst den Try als wipe abstempelt.

Was du sofort kannst oder nicht , ist hier nicht von belang . Man muss sich auf die leute einstellen die man dabei hat . Begreifen sie es nicht muss man sie dezent darauf hinweisen warum wieso ect.


----------



## Osric (25. Januar 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ansonsten:
> 41k buffed??? mein twink hat 43k unbuffed ---- tank zu low
> ...



Amory Link pls ...


----------



## Piposus (25. Januar 2010)

toryz schrieb:


> Btw. in der Hitbox (roter kreis am Boden wenn den Mob im Target hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn der gesamte Raid in der Hitbox steht, geht die Flamme immer auf die Tanks. Die weichen beide immer auf die gleiche Seite aus und gut ist.



> 41k buffed??? mein twink hat 43k unbuffed ---- tank zu low


Auch ~35K unbuffed reichen für diesen doch sehr... leichten Content vollkommen.


----------



## Zangor (25. Januar 2010)

Viel wichtiger als DPS ist die Leute schnellstmöglich vom Stachel zu kloppen, allerdings bekommt manch Recountmilitant das gar nicht mit, weil er nur auf seinem Damage schaut und den Stachel wird schon einer der anderen weg machen. Oder lassen sich in der Flamme goldbraun backen, weil sie ums verrecken nicht in die Hitbox wollen um nicht gegrillt zu werden, selbst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung vom Raidlead.

Es gibt wirklich Bosse, wo man mehr DPS braucht, aber da muss man erstmal hin kommen und wenn man so bestimmte Spezis hat wie oben beschrieben, wird das halt ungleich schwerer. Wer zuwenig DPS hat kann vielleicht noch etwas rauskitzeln, aber Bewegungslegastheniker bleiben auch bei anderen Bossen in jedem Mist stehen und verrecken.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Januar 2010)

4 seiten am thema vorbei blubsdiwups dabei hätte dem te 



Metadron72 schrieb:


> gebt dem mt nen dickes symbol übern kopf, dann kann sich der 2. tank besser ausrichten (sprich auch beim laufen durchs "feuer" immer schön im "symbol" stehen bleiben). sollte nicht eingespielten tanks helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Piposus schrieb:


> Und er muss sich zusammen mit dem zweiten (!!!) Tank immer gleich bewegen/vor dem "Eisfeuer" ausweichen.



vollkommen gereicht


----------



## darkone26 (25. Januar 2010)

Das akute Sterben des Tanks liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an Positionierungsfehlern - also das die Tanks nicht ineinander standen bzw. im Feuer standen.

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung deiner Gruppe anhöre, würde ich aber auch sagen dass ihr in Summe zu low seid. Also nicht unbedingt vom Equip, sondern generell.
Klar kann man den Boss auch mit 40k Tanks (raidbuffed), 5x2,5k dps DDs und 3 Heilern schaffen ABER: es wird viele Trys und auch viel Glück brauchen.
Je länger ein Fight dauert, um so höher ist das Risiko das Leute tödliche Fehler machen. Außerdem wird auch irgendwann das Mana alle.

Ein Raid besteht nun mal aus 10 Leuten (oder 25), und JEDER Einzelne muss sein Bestes geben. 
Ich kanns nicht mehr hören, dass sich vor allem DDs immer wieder gerne vor ihrer Verantwortung drücken wollen. Genauso wie ein Raid gute Tanks und Heiler braucht, braucht er starke DDs.
Schaden reicht niemals! Die Grundeinstellung jedes DDs muss der maximale Schaden sein, ABER: Schaden mit Verstand - dh. die Situation schnell erfassen, und richtig reagieren. 
Recount hilft dabei bei der Analyse - aber leider lesen, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, viele die Daten falsch.

Im Falle des ersten Bosses in ICC heißt das für DDs z.B.: Aus Flammen raus > Stacheln Fokussen > DMG auf Boss;
Für Notfälle GS/Heiltrank einwerfen und nicht Aggro ziehen (vor allem nach der Wirbelphase) ist dabei obligatorisch.

Damit der Boss souverän liegt, sollten beide Tanks als Erstes synchron agieren - besseres Gear schadet natürlich nie. Die DDs sollten auf jeden Fall 4,5k Dpse (effektiv über Zeit) und mehr anpeilen, ein Wert der mit 10er Gear für alle Klassen erreichbar ist (außer vielleicht mit extremen Stachelpech).
Wenns dann nicht klappt guckt euch mal die Heilung an.

Also Üben Analysieren Verbessern, Klassenverständnis, Bossverständnis und Spielverständnis aneignen, dann klappts auch mit den Bossen.


----------



## mmm79 (25. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da Wow zu leicht ist muss es ein Bug sein wenn ihr wiped.


<3 Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@TE:
wenn der boss nicht enrage geht ist der schaden der dd's, so gering er auch sein mag, durchaus ausreichend.
(natürlich wirds leichter wenn er schneller liegt und mehr schaden da is)

hast du recount drauf?
damit lässt sich sehr gut analisieren woran der tank gestorben ist
du siehst wieviel heal reingekommen is und wieviel dmg er gefressen hat.
critimmun is euer tank ja, nehm ich mal an (min. 540def)
und die 41khp buffed sind zwar auch net viel aber müssten ausreichen, denk ich mal

boss taktik war bekannt, hattet ihr nen 2 tank der "säbelpeitsche" abfängt? 
http://www.hordeguides.de/index.php?rb=36612


----------



## Magickevin (25. Januar 2010)

Casual crit WoW for: To much....WoW die....

Mal im ernst Tanks mit 45-50k hp unbuffed sind Käse das sind nämlich die Leute die keine Ahnung haben das es in ihrem Char Bildschirm nichtnur Attribute/Nahkampf gibt sondern auch Verteidigung (Jetzt werden hier manche erstaunt sein weil sie nur Gearcheck kennen und keine ahnung haben was der Knopf "C" eigentlich noch bringt ausser einem schönen Selbstportrait...

Also von Vornerein Hp Tanks sucks ist einfach so. 
Leider Gottes wird WoW ja Casual freundlicher und erlaubt somit Leuten die KEINEN(!) Plan von irgendwas haben einen Raid zusammenzustellen und denen auch noch zu leiten.
Jetzt sehen sie 2 Tanks einen Avoidance und einen HP Tanks und sie müssen sich nun entscheiden haben aber keine Ahnung was eigentlich Parry/Block/Dodge ist und nehmen den HP Tank.

(Wenn man in das Gehirn des Raidleiters geht könnte es ungefähr so aussehen: "Boah krass Tank full Hp nix heilen und loot kassieren"...soviel dazu aber lasst uns wieder in die Realität zurückkehren)

Zum einen wird ein nicht ICC equipter Tank der versucht durch RND Raids zu equippen so gut wie IMMER dazu gezwungen auf HP zu sockeln (so auch auf Durotan) oder ihm wird ans Herz gelegt doch lieber auf DD zu gehen dies allerdings anders Formuliert...

Und Hand aufs Herz, 
Wenn ihr beim ersten Boss in ICC verlangt das man über 5k DPS fahrt dann Leute, habt ihr mal so abartig keinen Plan.


----------



## Nimeroth (25. Januar 2010)

Schnapp dir Recount, und wenn der Tank umgefallen ist, schaust du einfach unter "Tode" nach woran er genau krepiert ist. Hat er durch Spalten überdimensionalen Schaden bekommen, waren die beiden Tanks nicht richtig ineinander/nebeneinader gestanden, ist er durch das blaue Feuer verreckt sollte er sich ein bissel mehr bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich ist der Boss recht simpel, und auch nicht soooo DPS intensiv - dauert dann halt nur ein kleines bissel länger.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2010)

WEnn ich die Posts hier lese, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob noch von ICC10  oder ICC25er die Rede ist?

Ich hab einen Tank der ist 41K buffed und wir raiden schon seit 3 Wochen ICC. Die DDs machen beim ersten Boss zwischen 3 K und 5 K dps. Wir kommen nur aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht so schnell weiter. Zur Zeit stehen wir beim 5ten Boss. 

So ein Blödsinn betreffend ICC10 habe ich ja noch nie gelesen aber zeigt, dass die übertriebenden FOrderungen der Randomraids gefruchtet haben und man jetzt überequipt in die neuen Inis gehen muss. 

Was allerdings richtig ist, bei der DPS Zahl, dass man knapp am Enrage vorbeikommt


----------



## Gerti (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Tank stirbt können 3 Verschieden "Aufgabenklassen" verantwortlich gemacht werden.

1. Der Tank (laufen verkackt, CD nicht gut getimed, etc)
2. Der DD ( Adds nicht schnell genug umgeknüppelt, Boss enrage)
3. Die Healer (einfach nicht genug auf den Tank geachtet)

So, euer Problem wird bestimmt der Phasenwechsel von 2 zu 1 sein. Markt ambesten eure Tanks und einem sagt ihr, egal was ist stehe IMMER(!) in dem anderen. Als Tank kannst auch kurz im Feuer stehen, dass macht nichts, du musst immer dafür sorgen im anderen Tank zu stehen, da der wechsel von P2 zu P1 recht kristisch sein kann, weil Healer noch am laufen sind bzw der andere Tank etwas weiter weg steht, hierfür die CDs nutzen. Alternativ sollten die CDs benutzt werden, wenn der MT Healer aufgespießt ist.

GL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (25. Januar 2010)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Und der nächste mit seinem Zahlen-Dschungel!!!
> 
> Der TE hat gefragt, ob es an den Tanks liegt? Das er dabei Zahlen über den Raid in den Raum geworfen hat, sollte nur eine eventuell notwendige Nachfrage ersparen.
> 
> ...



Bedenke 1: Die heiler Gehen irgendwann auch oom, ich mein 10 minuten heilen , zu zweit...und das auf den ganzen raid, weil bestimmt einige heinis/ausversehen wer Durch flamme rennt, oder stachel abbekommt. Klar ists möglich und so, aber ...
Also wenn der fight nach 4-5min vorbei ist, ists dann doch einfacher als wie 10 min durchzuhealen^^

Also mehr raid dps wären praktisch, und vllt gucken das der tank noch was aus seinem eq rausholt und auch die healer.^^


----------



## KeineGeige (25. Januar 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> ...
> Mal im ernst Tanks mit 45-50k hp unbuffed sind Käse das sind nämlich die Leute die keine Ahnung haben das es in ihrem Char Bildschirm nichtnur Attribute/Nahkampf gibt sondern auch Verteidigung (Jetzt werden hier manche erstaunt sein weil sie nur Gearcheck kennen und keine ahnung haben was der Knopf "C" eigentlich noch bringt ausser einem schönen Selbstportrait...
> ...



Bevor du solche Verallgmeinerungen in den Raum wirfst, beachte bitte, dass es auch Tanks gibt, die Itemlevel 258+ tragen. Und da kommt man trotz dicker Tankwerte auf 45k+ unbuffed. Auch als Krieger oder Pala. Von DK und Druide ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## peeck (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, aber scheinbar reden einige etwas am Thema vorbei... 

Also ich versuche jetzt nur was zum 1.ten ICC Boss und deine Rolle als Pala da zu sagen.

1. Im 10er sollte man den ersten Boss mit 3 Heilern, besonders am Anfang angehen.

2. DPS = Damage pro Sekunde. Bei ersten Boss gibt es zwei Phasen, wenn du davon die DPS - bis zum Wipe nimmst, ist 2-4k ganz ordentlich - egal was die anderen hier blöd rum quatschen, weil du in dem Kampf nur die hälfte der Zeit ordentlich Damage machen kannst. 

3.  Phase 1 - Als Pala heilst du nicht einen, sondern zwei Tanks - zusammen mit den anderen Heilern. Wenn die beiden Tanks nicht zusammen stehen - kippt dir immer einer um. Sodass dies einer der Gründe sein kann, wieso du die Tanks nicht heilen konntest. Es gibt zwei Heilziele in der 1.Phase - Tanks, und die auf den Knochenspießen. Alle anderen bekommen keinen Schaden und müssen nicht geheilt werden, so die Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Phase 2 - Überleben, Reggen und ein bisschen heilen... soweit wie möglich. Hier sind mehr die Gruppenheiler gefragt. 

Notwendig sind also zwei Tanks und 3 Heiler. Schön dabei ist ein Schamie mit HT ab 30%. Alle müssen immer sofort auf die Stacheln Damge machen dann erst wieder auf den Boss. Nahkämpfer in die Hitbox des Bosses. Dann sollte der easy going sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 
Peeck


----------



## Braamséry (25. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank stirbt können 3 Verschieden "Aufgabenklassen" verantwortlich gemacht werden.
> 
> 1. Der Tank (laufen verkackt, CD nicht gut getimed, etc)
> 2. Der DD ( Adds nicht schnell genug umgeknüppelt, Boss enrage)
> ...



4. Tank zu schlecht equipped.
5. Healer zu schlecht equipped.

Das tritt bei Blizzard zwar immer mehr in den hintergrund, aber mit so wenig HP in ICC tanken zu wollen ist schon verwunderlich. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man das schon mit T8,5 spätestens!! erreichen kann, wenn man vollkommen auf Ausweichen etc achtet. 

Und wenn der Heal zu schlecht equipped is sollte klar sein, dass das auch nicht geht.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (25. Januar 2010)

Einfacher zu beantworten, zu wenig dmg macht ihr, und euer tank is nen papptank, ihr solltet trzdem veruschen beim ersten boss 2 tanks zu nehmen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich weiss nich wie du healst aber ich hoffe du spammst holy light und nich den minizauber!
dann liegts auch nich an dir, aber wenn ich sterbe sind in 80% alle fälle die heiler schuld^^


----------



## Piggy D. (25. Januar 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ALso langsam weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Doch bevor ich mich mit unsern Tanks mich anlege, wollte ich einmal Eure Meinung wissen.
> 
> ...



ohne hier zu prollen, aber die dps sind echt zu niedrig, einen lowie schleifen wir im 10er auch mal mit aber der rest unserer dds faehrt mindestens 7k an dem boss.
tanken tut man mit 2, flamme etc sollte dir ja bekannt sein. evtl liegt es daran das er "nur" 41k hat (mein pala hat 10k mehr), nicht mit dem anderen tank ineinander steht oder er/sie den flammen nicht ausweicht. vor ~2 wochen konnte man noch stupide in der hitbox des gegners zu stehen. nun frisst man wenn man stehen bleibt
deine heilleistung mag ich anhand der zahl nicht kommentieren, da ich mit meinem pala noch nie geheilt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nayomi (25. Januar 2010)

Hmm ok 41 k leben is nich das höchste der gefühle aber sollte doch ausreichen im 10er
Bin als pala auch Tank heal ok unserer mt hat bis zu 52 k leben aber wenn ein tank stirbt is nicht immer der heiler schuld 
z.b beim ersten Boss müssen die tanks immer schauen das sie ineinanderstehen und wenn die flammen zu ihnen kommen auch zusammen nach links oder rechts ausweichen wenn der eine
nach rechts der andere links und ein tank dann den vollen schaden abbekommt is klar der dann umkippt einfach noch ein bissi tryn am movment arbeiten dann geht der ohne probleme
ihr schafft das gogo


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (25. Januar 2010)

Also wir waren neulich mit Twinks in der instanz und haben bis Saurfang alles gelegt und da war unser Dps-wert auch gerade mal zwischen 2k - 4k beim ersten Boss und das hat Dicke gereicht,nur mussten wir nen dritten heiler einsetzen und das ist absolut kein Problem weil der erste Boss etwas nicht hat und das ist en Enragetimer. In ICC kommts schwer aufs Movement an und nicht nur auf die DPS(Mal Modermiene ausgenommen).

der erste Boss sitzt wenns mit dem laufen klappt und das die Tanks am Leben bleiben. Beim zweiten passts soweit auch solange die Adds schnell down sind, Luftschiff ist eh Freeloot und Saurfang ist die einzig wahre Nuss im ertsen Bereich.


----------



## Noldan (25. Januar 2010)

Gatzu schrieb:


> also als erfahrener tank kann ich dazu nur folgendes sagen:
> 
> 1. wenn deine tanks in icc mit segen der könige ( wahrscheinlich ja von dir ) und nem ausdauer buff vom priester auf unter 50k hp is das extrem wenig egal wieviel avoid sie haben oder welche klasse sie sind ( ja gilt auch für dks )



Da darf ich mal gleich mein Veto einwerfen! Gestern abend in ICC Fauldarm mit nem 44 k (fullbuffed) Kriegertank gelegt und das mit 2 1/2 Heilern (2 x Schami einmal mit eher schlechtem equip und nem Diszi)

Fauldarm haut ja bekanntlich ganz schön rein, nach den 3 Stacks aber auch der lag im 2. Try.

Zum TE:

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, war der 2. Heiler ein Dudu?! Hat der auch immer schön seine Hots auf dem Tank verzeilt? Hattest du neben der Flamme auch das Schild auf einem der Tanks?

Also mMn sollte auch ein Tank mit 41 k für den 1. Wing als 2nd Tank ausreichend sein, vorausgesetzt die Stats stimmen halbwegs.


----------



## Zazuu (25. Januar 2010)

Ihr müsst bbei dem Boss auf "Spalten" achten...
Der Tank muss Kritimmun sein und die DPS der DD´s sollte schon bis zu 4dps betragen...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
um das Thema hier zu beenden, folgendes:

- unsere Tanks standen nicht zusammen
- somit volle hps meines Palas

und an die moechtegerntipgeber!

- die Leute sind nicht seid gestern erst 80
- wir kennen auch pdk und ulduar

an alle anderen:

Danke fuer die Tip. Nur leider bin ich nun der Puhmann der Gilde 
und die / ein Tank mag mich gar nicht mehr!


MfG


----------



## toryz (25. Januar 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit 2 tanks gespielt? Für den 1. boss braucht man n 2. tank der neben dem mt steht, damit die cleave schaden geteilt wird.
> 
> ansonsten:
> 41k buffed??? mein twink hat 43k unbuffed ---- tank zu low
> ...




43k unbuffet? Ausdauertank BÄH igitt
6k? Die stacheln da hast du noch nie gesehen oder?

Als Tankheal steht man in der Hitbox HINTER dem Boss....da passiert mir nichts....


----------



## Lokibu (26. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß net.. hier sprechen einige aus Erfahrung und wissen, dass 41-45k buffed ausreicht. Trotzdem gibt es immer welche, die dagegen sprechen. Wieso? Lesen die nicht, was geschrieben wird?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich muss erlich sagen.... 

einige hier fixieren sich auf die Tatsache der "wenigen" HP... doch muss man auch sagen, dass HP alleine rein garnichts bringt... der Boss haut hin u wieder mal 20k und nebenbei mal 6k rein, aber das is mit 2-3 Heilern im Raid absolut easy wieder wegzuheilen...

glaub schwierigkeit bei einigen Tanks ist einfach dass sie sich die Trinkets zu sehr aufheben, doch eigentlich ists am besten das sofort am anfang zu zünden damit es während dem Fights immer wieder rdy ist. Gravierende trinkets/fähigkeiten sollte man sich logisch für die harten bossfähigkeiten aufheben. 

Und noch ein kleiner tipp, gut bei lord markhar (kp mir schnuppe wie der heisst^^ er liegt jedenfalls) bin ich mir nicht genau sicher ob er das auch macht, doch als tankheiler muss man darauf sehr achten: einige bosse wie zum beispiel gormok setzen einen debuff auf den derzeitigen tank, oft tickt dieser (welcher meist auchnoch gestackt ist) immernoch weiter. Viele tankheiler vergessen das oder wissen es nicht oder wwi und wechseln zu schnell das target. resultat, der derzeitige tank wird zwar gut geheilt, doch der vorherige stirbt an den stacks...

doch letztendlich liegts am ganzen raid, denn fehlt damage wirds schwer, fehlen gute werte beim tank wirds sehr sehr schwer und bei den heilern reden wir nicht^^....

bisous/bussy/küsschen
Keksgestalt

PS: anfangs wollt ich auf GROSS und kleinschreibung achten, doch dann hatt ich kein bock mehr, also net wundern^^


----------



## McLucas79 (26. Januar 2010)

vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> Einfacher zu beantworten, zu wenig dmg macht ihr, und euer tank is nen papptank, ihr solltet trzdem veruschen beim ersten boss 2 tanks zu nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Minizauber?^^ Beschäftige dich erstmal mit dem Pala und die wirst feststellen das man es auch eine FoL(Lichtblitz) Skillung gibt, die völlig ausreicht und deutlich Mana schonender ist. Mein Minizauber Critet mit 10k und für Spitzen gibts nen Heiligen Schock das reicht völlig. Man muss nicht immer mit Bomben auf Spatzen schießen. Heiliges Licht braucht man bei Fauldarm in der 90% Phase oder wenn man Krampfhaft versucht im Recount erster zu werden was bei Heilern absoluter Quark ist.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann hat euer Tank 41k Raidbuffed (!).
Ich war das erste Mal in ICC10er mit 40k unbuffed, mittlerweile 44k unbuffed. Wenn er raidbuffed 41k hat schätz ich mal er kommt auf 33-34k unbuffed und das ist viel zu wenig, vor allem weil er mit Sicherheit bei der geringen HP alles in Ausdauersockel gesteckt hat und damit seinen Avoid deutlich vernachlässigt hat. Ich empfehl euch bevor ihr ICC raidet mit der Gilde PDK und leer zu farmen und euch an dem ein oder anderen pdk25er random Raid zu beteiligen. Zum einen kommt euer Tank dann automatisch auf deutlich höhere Werte und zum anderen bekommen eure DDs besseres Equip und machen somit mehr Schaden, ganz zu schweigen von den Heilern.


----------



## nioKs (26. Januar 2010)

die dps sind bei lord marrowgar doch völlig wurscht! der boss hat keinen enrange timer - der kampf wird also nur dadurch begrenzt, dass iwann die heiler oom sind.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

nioKs schrieb:


> die dps sind bei lord marrowgar doch völlig wurscht! der boss hat keinen enrange timer - der kampf wird also nur dadurch begrenzt, dass iwann die heiler oom sind.



Das ist der Punkt^^... ab nem gewissen Grad können die Heiler nichmehr oom werden^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann hat euer Tank 41k Raidbuffed (!).
> Ich war das erste Mal in ICC10er mit 40k unbuffed, mittlerweile 44k unbuffed. Wenn er raidbuffed 41k hat schätz ich mal er kommt auf 33-34k unbuffed und das ist viel zu wenig, vor allem weil er mit Sicherheit bei der geringen HP alles in Ausdauersockel gesteckt hat und damit seinen Avoid deutlich vernachlässigt hat. Ich empfehl euch bevor ihr ICC raidet mit der Gilde PDK und leer zu farmen und euch an dem ein oder anderen pdk25er random Raid zu beteiligen. Zum einen kommt euer Tank dann automatisch auf deutlich höhere Werte und zum anderen bekommen eure DDs besseres Equip und machen somit mehr Schaden, ganz zu schweigen von den Heilern.



griasdi bruderli^^

daran hab ich noch nich gedacht.... stimmt au wieder wenn er jetz alles auf ausdauer setzt (*kaputtlach!) dann könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt der Boss wird ihn umnuken^^

btw was equip betrifft, empfiehlt sich sogar die neuen Heros abzufarmen (zwecks waffen/trinkets) genauso wie die einen oder anderen ulduarbosse... die teilweise auch keine schlechten trinkets droppen (bsp. Auge der Brutmutter.... 87crit + mit jedem cast 25zm und das 5 mal....) 

ich sags mal so... hin und wieder gibt es den fall dass der tank nicht ideal equipped ist und die heiler es irgendwie wieder durch ihr geschick/equip wettmachen können.... doch bei deinem fall tendier ich wie mein bro eben gesagt darauf dass ihr alle noch bisserl mit dem equip hinterherhinkt.... weil in gilden generell die tanks am besten equipped sind, danach folgt der rest, demnach pdk pdk pdk^^


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, dann hat euer Tank 41k Raidbuffed (!).
> Ich war das erste Mal in ICC10er mit 40k unbuffed, mittlerweile 44k unbuffed. Wenn er raidbuffed 41k hat schätz ich mal er kommt auf 33-34k unbuffed und das ist viel zu wenig, vor allem weil er mit Sicherheit bei der geringen HP alles in Ausdauersockel gesteckt hat und damit seinen Avoid deutlich vernachlässigt hat. Ich empfehl euch bevor ihr ICC raidet mit der Gilde PDK und leer zu farmen und euch an dem ein oder anderen pdk25er random Raid zu beteiligen. Zum einen kommt euer Tank dann automatisch auf deutlich höhere Werte und zum anderen bekommen eure DDs besseres Equip und machen somit mehr Schaden, ganz zu schweigen von den Heilern.



Tank = HP
Rest egal.

Wie kommt man zu dem Schluß "oh, er hat 33-34k ub? dann hat er wohl nur Ausdauer drin?" <--- ???????? wenn er 50k hätte, hätte er wohl nur Avoid drin und ist ein Superhengst? (!!)

Viel zu wenig... muß ich Dir leider leider widersprechen, weil mit 35k ub haben unsre 2 Tanks den Lord gelegt - und jetzt halte Dich mal an den Stuhllehnen fest - *vor* dem Nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man einfach alles über HP kompensieren muß, was man nicht spielen kann, dann ist es halt eben so. Aber man sollte diese Sachen anderen nicht unbedingt dann auch auferlegen.

*narf* gibts doch nicht. Nen dümmeren Text hab ich lange nicht gelesen.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Januar 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht ich komme Unbuffed auf knapp 39 k Life, habe dafür gebufft (im 25er) auf % 12 Dodge ..

Und sogar noch knapp 46 k Life. 

Bei dem Boss sieht man wunderbar wie Fleischtanks meinen sie wären Tanks .. Weil Hp ist nicht alles doch das iss en anderes Thema.

Ich würde sagen. 
Die Tanks standen nicht zusammen (Ich bekomm wenn ich alleine stehe ~ 20 k Schläge rein, wenn wir zusammenstehen ~16k, und ich fange das Spalten meist ab)
Heiler waren aufgespießt und es hat zu lange gedauert bis Ihr unten wart 
Healrange war zu weit
Ihr wart oom


----------



## Starfros (26. Januar 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich weiß net.. hier sprechen einige aus Erfahrung und wissen, dass 41-45k buffed ausreicht. Trotzdem gibt es immer welche, die dagegen sprechen. Wieso? Lesen die nicht, was geschrieben wird?




weil das mit sicherheit die Gearscore checker Boons sind ;-)


btw.

gestern Icc10er Pala Tank 43K und Dk Tank 41 k .

sind zwei heiler gewesen Bäumchen und meinerseits mit Holy pala , wir hatten KEINE 4-5k HDPS und der raid war gemischt angesiedelt in deren DPS und KEINER war mal bei 5,5k bzw nur einer der etwas über 5k gekommen ist.


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Bei dem Boss sieht man wunderbar wie Fleischtanks meinen sie wären Tanks .. Weil Hp ist nicht alles doch das iss en anderes Thema.



Das stimmt für ICC leider gar nicht - und wahrscheinlich sollte dir inzwischen auch aufgefallen sein,
dass sich bei den Tanks alles primär Richtung Ausdauer und *Rüstung* entwickelt - und avoid (und block)
sich langsam in Luft auflösen.

Und für die Heiler ist das wesentlich angenehmer zu heilen, da du zwar *konstant* Schaden kassierst, 
dies aber in "kleinen" Schritten und somit leicht abschätzbar und du auf Grund deiner hohen HP noch
ein gutes Polster hast...


----------



## Imanewbie (26. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> weil das mit sicherheit die Gearscore checker Boons sind ;-)
> 
> 
> btw.
> ...



Warst mit meinen dk unterwegs?^^ 

Also fürs 1te virtel reichen solche Tanks vollkommen aus wenn jeder weis was er tut umso unerfahrerner die Gruppe ist um so besser ist es das ALLE besseres equip haben. Dann kann auch ein 60k tank den Heilern verrecken aber es ist dann halt eine höhere Toleranzschwelle für den gesamten Raid da.

mfg


----------



## D@rklighthunter (26. Januar 2010)

SchalomDestro schrieb:


> Nunja , da es beim ersten Boss nicht so extrem auf den DMG ankommt, reicht der DPS von den aufgezählten Personen überhaupt[blablabla]
> 
> Naja , ich denke mal euer Hauptproblem ist der DMG, es sollte bei diesem Boss jeder seine 4-6k DPS fahren , und es muss
> stehts auf die Stacheln gegangen werden , sonst gehen euch die Leute einfach down. -->Von Problemen mit Stacheln hat keiner was gesagt
> ...



Also echt, tut mir ja leid, wenn ich dir da ein wenig widerspreche muss, aber den Boss kann man auch locker schaffen, wenn jeder(!) der DD nur mit 1k DPS "rumgimpt".
Bei diesem Boss ist DPS nicht das Zauberwort. Es ist Movement gefragt, vor allem bei den Tanks.

Und eine reine HPS angabe bringt auch nichts. Wenn du den ganzen Kampf über 20k HPS fährst und die Tanks sterben, weil du grade auf dem Stachel bist, dann hast du auch nichts gewonnen.

Wenn ihr ständigt wiped, dann würde ich empfehlen einen dritten Heiler zu nehmen.

Achja 41k Buffed für einen Tank in ICC 10er sind absolut normal. Alles was drüber liegt ist schön, aber nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

So RedShirt, da ich sehe, dass du das gelesen hast, braucht das auch so nichtmehr länger da stehen, will dir doch keine Vorlagen liefern ;-)


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (26. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Das stimmt für ICC leider gar nicht - und wahrscheinlich sollte dir inzwischen auch aufgefallen sein,
> dass sich bei den Tanks alles primär Richtung Ausdauer und *Rüstung* entwickelt - und avoid (und block)
> sich langsam in Luft auflösen.
> 
> ...




Das mag wohl sein das ich sag mal 50% der Tanks meinen das Stam sockeln das nonplusultra ist. Hauptsache Ausdauer. Ich persönblich halte nix davon und obwohl ich erst mit Lichking anfing zu tanken bin Ich da "altmodisch" und denk eher an Avoidance als Stamtanks. Da ich für unsere 25er Raids auch den Posten des Raidleiters / Setzungsarsch inne habe kommen bei uns im Raid ein purer Stamtank nicht dazu. Super er hat Raidbuffed 50k mit Geardurchschnitt 232 ca aber was bringt das bitte schön ? 

Bestes Beispiel ist der Erste Boss. Da treffen dich drei fasthitter mit jeweils 18 k (Beispiel) sind 54 k Life weg. Mit dem richtigen Avoidwert würden dich nur zwei treffen dafür nur 36k.

*So der Fleischtank hat 50 k Buffed bekommt drei Schläge für zusammen 54 k= Tod
Der Avoidtank hat 46 k buffed bekommt zwei Schläge für 36 k = Lebt* (mit 10k Hp Polster)

Und jetzt erklär mir bitte mal was an Stamtanks nochmal der Vorteil ist ?


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Januar 2010)

> Die 4600dps hatten zwei,... der Rest lag weit drunter.
> Und bei dem Tank handelt es sich um einen Krieger.


Die Dmg Dealer austauschen (inkl. der 2 4,6k Lollies) gegen solche, die auch Schaden machen können.
Krieger mit 41k Leben buffed austauschen gegen nen Tank der das unbuffed hat.
Problem gelöst, freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

Sorry, aber Dein Post war einfach zu tief, da fielen mir keine anderen Worte ein. Unlogisch wie sonstwas.

Jetzt mal zum Mitmalen: Wie kommt von den HP auf "er hat mit Sicherheit nur Ausdauersteine drin, dadurch kein Avoid" -> ??
Ja, die Tanks hatten EQ und eben *nicht* nur 30er Steine drin - meine Annahme ist also genausogut wie Deine oben...

DPS sind völlig irrelevant in dem Moment, es geht darum daß der Tank umkippt. Und wenn man dauernd rennen muß, als z.B. Arkanmagier, sind die DPS völlig am Boden ... aber darum gehts nicht.
Ablenkungsmanöver.

Die Gründe, warum er umgefallen ist, stehen weiter oben, Dein Post hat überhaupt nichts zu dem Post beigetragen.

a) Tanks nicht geknubbelt
b) Tank falsch geskillt/EQ unpassend versockelt/zaubert/o.ä.

Und da ich denke, daß es an der Koordination gelegen hat, ist das Argument hier zuende, außer der TE liefert neue Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt flame mal woanders daß die HP zu niedrig sind aber dennoch nur HP Steine drin sind...

@Genomchen 
Und wenn ich Dich garnicht kennenlernen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Post war die Steilvorlage, da bist allein *Du* dran schuld.
38k kommst Du mit T9 und ... 2 Krügen? Aber auf die Diskussion laß ich mich nicht mehr weiter ein.


----------



## pascaaaal (26. Januar 2010)

l2 versteh teh bosse!
dps ist schon etwas gering, gerade range dds sollte schon auf über 4k kommen. für melees ist auch mal n wert von 3,5k weil zB die diseases vom dk im bone storm weiterticken, der dk aber gar keinen schaden mehr fährt. hp vom tank reicht auch, wenn man sich anstrent. seht zu, dass ihr 2 tanks hab die immer ineinander stehen, einen alleine bekommt ihr nicht gegengeheilt. außerdem darf ich der 2te grpn heiler oder was weiß ich auch gern beim tankheal unterstützen mit schilden hots oder chainheals. so krass sollte der dmg auf die grpe nicht sein


----------



## Aga7 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
also meiner Meinung nach ist es doch immer das selbe:
1.) Taktik muss die richtige sein (z.B. 2 Tanks am 1. Boss im 10er)
2.) Gruppensetup muss stimmen
fertig!

Natürlich ist es am einfachsten, wenn man durch alle Klassen nur Bestbesetzung hat, aber das ist bei den meisten Gruppen Theorie.

Wenn ich gebuffte 50 k-Tanks habe und dazu noch tolle heiler, können die DD zumindest beim ersten Boss solange mit Wattebäuschchen werfen, bis der Boss im Dreck liegt.

Wenn man sehr gute DDs dabei hat, braucht man nicht unbedingt die Bestbesetzung an Heilern usw.

Wenn allerdings alle eher am unteren Rand der Eignung für den Bosskampf sind (vom Eq her), müssen so ziemlich alle ihren Job 100 %ig machen, um den Boss legen zu können. Kleinste Fehler bedeuten dann direkt das Ende des Kampfes.

Pauschale Aussagen zu "notwendiger" dps der DDs oder Heilleistungen oder HP der Tanks halte ich daher für ziemlich überflüssig, denn in Raids verhält es sich IMMER so wie oben angegeben.

Einen schönen Gruß


----------



## ayanamiie (26. Januar 2010)

41k buffed is ziemlich wenig ich komme mitm warry auf ca 48-50k.


Naja beim 1ten boss in icc müssen die tanks kuscheln wegen dem spalten das verteilt sich dann auf die tanks ergo weniger schaden einfacherzuheilen.

stehn die tanks im feuer sind sie fix down


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *So der Fleischtank hat 50 k Buffed bekommt drei Schläge für zusammen 54 k= Tod
> Der Avoidtank hat 46 k buffed bekommt zwei Schläge für 36 k = Lebt* (mit 10k Hp Polster)
> 
> Und jetzt erklär mir bitte mal was an Stamtanks nochmal der Vorteil ist ?



Also aus obigem Beispiel.
Wenn du jetzt sagst, dass Tank 2 von 3 Schlägen einem ausweicht - hat er 
30% avoid. Du hast aber ICC den debuff der avoid um 20% verringert - also
müsste Tank 2 in obigem Beispiel 50% void haben. Um aber auf 50% Ausweichen zu kommen.
Was für Krieger und Palas parktisch unmöglich ist - jedenfalls würden sie dann
nicht auf 46k kommen.

Zum zweiten ist es so - selbst wenn du theoretisch zB 30% avoid hättest leider
eben nicht so, dass du konstant jedem 3 schlag ausweichst - muss ich ja kaum erklären -
weisst du selber. Also ist es gut möglich, dass auch mal bei einem avoid tank
3 schläge in Folge durchkommen...

Ich persönlich war früher auch absoluter Anhänger einer "ausgewogenen" Tankskillung.
Aber spätestens bei Flickwerk 25 ist mal als reiner stamina tank eben wesentlich besser
gefahren.

Meiner Meinung nach verfügt jede Tankklasse über genug Möglichkeiten auch
aktiv beim Tanken zu "assistieren" anstatt sich auf passive Fähigkeiten wie avoid
zu verlassen - dementsprechend sockel ich inzwischen - jedenfalls solange
ich in ICC rumhoppel - vorerst ausschliesslich stamina.

Wobei ich Kritik an puren Ausdauer Tanks gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Hey RedShirt, lass stecken, du bist ein Depp und gut is.
Du schreibst die selben Gründe hin wie ich und meinst aber einen dümmeren Text hast du nicht gelesen. Du schreibst, dass der Tank entweder wegen fehlenden Knubbeln oder falschen Equip umgekippt ist. Was hab ich geschrieben? Das selbe, mit dem Unterschied, dass ich davon Ausging, dass er Ausdauersockel drin hat. Und du musst mir auch ned daher klugscheissen vonwegen t9 und Humpen etc. Es ist problemlos möglich ohne Humpen mit 245er Items auf 40kunbuffed zu kommen ohne seine Werte zu vernachlässigen. Mehr muss ich ned sagen. Und ich muss auch nix beweisen, weil ich weiss, dass es so ist. In dem Sinne Friss oder stirb!
Wie gesagt, bist nicht gerade die Leuchte, oder?

(nicht wundern, aber ich will dir mal zeigen wie es so ist, nur dumm angeredet zu werden. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass dus gewohnt bist, dann tust du mir natürlich leid;-) )


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn man hier liest zu wenig HP,
lowi dps und das ganze buffed
und das das aussichtlos ist ... 
mir fallen da nur 2 Worte zu ein: lernt spielen. man kann doch nicht hin gehen und sagen du bist zu klein für den Sandkasten obwohl man selbst nur drin sitzt und die Sandburgen andere zerstört, weil man selbst kaum kreativ ist...


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Ich werd versuchen, dass dies der letzter Beitrag meiner Seits ist, zu einem dermassen lächerlichen Thema:

Vor 1.5 Jahren hätte man NIE im Leben nen Tank mit t4 Niveau in den BT mitgenommen. Der Raid des TE klingt nach 2 guten DDlern, 2 gute Heiler (das sei mal so hingestellt) und das wars, der Rest scheint nicht auf dem entsprechendem Equip zu sein, inklusive Tank, da er sonst nicht sofort umkippen würde, selbst wenn er da erstmal allein gestanden wäre. Da wäre dann per Kampflogg schnell rausgekommen, welchen Hit er kassiert hat.
Fazit: Der Raid ist schlicht schlecht. Tausch die Tanks aus, tausch 4 DDs aus und ihr kriegt den Boss down. Oder aber du trainierst mit deinem Raid movement, dann könnt ihr auch nackt da rein (das is doch in etwa, was du lesen willst, oder RedShirt bzw SuperPepe).
Und RedShirt ich habe den auch dann gekillt, als der noch unnerfed war. Und ich bin nicht im Dreck gelegen und wir hatten den nach einem Versuchstry down und ich hatte unbuffed 40k Leben und habe die Humpen in meiner ganze Laufbahn nie besessen!


----------



## Nusku (26. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist das die meisten Tanks nur Ausdauer Ausdauer Ausdauer noch kennen. Viele vergessen die anderen Werte zu sockeln.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen wenn der Tank mit 41k Leben nen Pala/Dudu oder Blut DK ist reicht das völlig. Immerhin bekommt er pro Schlag max 15-17k Schaden.
Meist sterben die Tanks eher dadurch das sie zu einem Zeitpunkt nicht genau in einander stehen. Dann gibts nen 30K und noch einen und Du bist weg. Da ists auch egal ob man ein 50K Tank ist. Wenn man Solo als Tank oder falsch da steht ists aus. Wenn ein Pala die beiden Tanks mit der Flamme heilt und noch ein 2ter da mit Gruppenheilung rein spammt (oder Druiden Hots), dann sollte das reichen. Und wenn Eure Heilung reicht probiert mal die Taktik das die Tanks im Feuer stehen bleiben. Meisst stirbt der Tank nur deswegen weil er beim aus dem Feuer laufen nicht mehr im 2ten Tank steht.

Die Eiskrone verzeiht Dir keine Fehler. Das muß man lernen oder sich durchsterben.

DPS 3-5K reicht für die ersten Bosse sicherlich. 2K den würde ich nach Hause schicken. Nur über die 2-3 Bosse werdet Ihr mit der DPS nicht drüber hinaus kommen.


----------



## Maerad (26. Januar 2010)

Nochmal allgemein zum "Avoid vs. Ausdauer" aus sicht eines Heals und Tanks (Schami / DK):

Nur Avoid > Schwachsinn
Nur Stam > Schwachsinn

Ausgeglichen gesockelt (Waffenkunde / Hit recht nah an den Caps), Blau die Stamisteinchen rein und andere Sockel noch Avoid/Stam usw. und richtige Trinkets (KEINE 2 Bierkrüge, dann lieber das Frostmarken Stam. Trinket und PDC NH dingen mit dem Rüsiproc).

Als Heal ist es mir ehrlich gesagt SCHEISSEGAL ob der Kerl Stam oder Avoid ist - es macht sich bei beidem nicht viel aus, wenn man auch Waffenkunde/Hit auf Cap gebracht hat. Nen Stam hält vielleicht eher nen Hit mehr aus, nen Avoid aber genauso - aber halt durch ausweichen/parry als durch HP. Bei Trashmobs hab ich Avoid lieber als Stam, da die Stam hier RICHTIG Schaden fressen. Siehe z.b. Ema - Boss macht kaum Schaden, dafür frisst der Addtank wie sau .- daher sollte hier immer einer mit Blocken dranstehen und mit dem besten EQ.

In ICC ist Auweichen usw. auch wichtig, aber hier dann z.b. auch mal eher parry stacken als Ausweichen - abgesehen nun von Dudus.

Mein Tank z.b. hat 2 Skillungen / EQ - BlutTank für HP und Frost für maximalen Avoid, Avoid dabei 33-35k unbuffed (mit anderen Trinkets etc.) und HP so ca. 36-38k HP - und das wird nach encounter angepasst. 

Ich sag mal - für den Endcontent / Hardmodes macht sich ein ausgeglichener Tank am besten (der auch z.b. die Sockelboni mitnimmt) - der Avoided gut und hat nen nettes HP Polster. in PDOK isses aber eigentlich eh scheissegal, da du da zu 90% eh Overheal spammen darfst.


----------



## Sir Wagi (26. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich greife headache84's Verdacht auf und fürchte, dass da nur ein Tank stand....



Ich greife da auch mal voll mit zu ^^ ... Das wird der Grund sein ... Entweder nur ein Tank oder halt Movement-Fail vom 2ten xD ...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. Januar 2010)

Nusku schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die meisten Tanks nur Ausdauer Ausdauer Ausdauer noch kennen. Viele vergessen die anderen Werte zu sockeln.
> Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen wenn der Tank mit 41k Leben nen Pala/Dudu oder Blut DK ist reicht das völlig. Immerhin bekommt er pro Schlag max 15-17k Schaden.
> Meist sterben die Tanks eher dadurch das sie zu einem Zeitpunkt nicht genau in einander stehen. Dann gibts nen 30K und noch einen und Du bist weg. Da ists auch egal ob man ein 50K Tank ist. Wenn man Solo als Tank oder falsch da steht ists aus. Wenn ein Pala die beiden Tanks mit der Flamme heilt und noch ein 2ter da mit Gruppenheilung rein spammt (oder Druiden Hots), dann sollte das reichen. Und wenn Eure Heilung reicht probiert mal die Taktik das die Tanks im Feuer stehen bleiben. Meisst stirbt der Tank nur deswegen weil er beim aus dem Feuer laufen nicht mehr im 2ten Tank steht.
> 
> ...



*nöööök*
Ein 50k Tank stirbt bei nem 30k & 17k Hit?
Verliert er die 3k einfach aus Solidarität oder aus Angst?

Eiskrone Wing 1 verzeiht verdammt viele Fehler btw.

btw:
lasst uns die Avoid vs. Stam Diskussion mal um die Komponente Armor erweitern, da das schlichtweg auch dazu gehört.
und Avoidtank ist schwachsinniger als Staminatank. Oder hast du schon mal nen Frostbolt parriert? ^^ 

/edit: mir wurde geflüstert ich müsse PePe zustimmen ^^
ICC Wing 1 (vom Rest red ich hier auch gar nicht) und insbesondere Boss 1 ist schon fast mir jedem durchnittlichen Gear zu packen


----------



## McLucas79 (26. Januar 2010)

Hehe,

schaut ihr auch mal was Vorposter geschrieben haben??? Betrag 93 finde ich ganz interessant und beantwortet sicherlich einige Fragen.

Grüße


----------



## VILOGITY (26. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Das stimmt für ICC leider gar nicht - und wahrscheinlich sollte dir inzwischen auch aufgefallen sein,
> dass sich bei den Tanks alles primär Richtung Ausdauer und *Rüstung* entwickelt - und avoid (und block)
> sich langsam in Luft auflösen.
> 
> ...




Aja so ist das, deswegen hat Blizz die -20 % da eingebaut.

Zu Deinem HP "Polster" 
Du weist schon das Fauldaurm einem Tank nach dem 3ten Einatmen auch mal 25K rein drückt oder ?
Mit Pech das ganze auch 2x nacheinander..... also habt ihr einen Tank dabei der wieviel HP hat ? 60-70 K ?

Da hab ich ja voll das Glück das unser armseliger Nap DK mit gerade mal 42,8K UB das Ding so locker Tanken kann, is aber bestimmt nur Glück gewesen bis jetzt.
BRB, ich geh ihm schnell sagen das er nur HP only Sockeln soll.....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

So redshirt ^^

deinen gedankenmüll kannst bei dir lassen, flamen bringt nix und niedermachen von irgendwem auchnicht.... in diesem thread wird die meinung zu dem thema beredet und nicht irgend ne meinung gegen andere...

ich bin seit 3 jahren reiner tankheiler und zocke ausschliesslich raids.... ich weiss genau was einen guten und einen schlechten tank ausmacht.... fleischtanks sind reinster müll, das ist nicht dahergeredet das ist tatsache... und wenn er mit 41k dasteht und umkippt bedeutet das nichts anderes als mangel an avoidance.... ich weiss einfach aus erfahrung dass tanks mit viel avoidance länger leben als fleischklöpse. du darfst nicht vergessen dass in icc -20% ausweichen herrscht, d.h. dass der fleischklops eh mit quasi 0 ausweichen dasteht, also kein wunder dass der zerfetzt wird wie ne fliege von ner klatsche...

ständ der typ mit 39k da aber hätte mehr in avoidance gestopft, dann kann ich dir MIT SICHERHEIT sagen würde er länger leben, denn 2k mehr oder weniger ändern bei dem schaden eh nix... 

was die taktik betrifft, klar wird die nicht eingehalten bringt avoidance auch nix, dann is einfach der raid dran schuld.... 

ich hab jedenfalls keine ahnung welche klasse zu zockst, wieviel erfahrung du hast und sonstwas, ich würds jedenfalls gerne sehen, danach können wir darüber reden ob ich respekt hab oder mich über dich lustig mach....den TE würd ich eig auch gern sehen... arsenal oder so^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> btw:
> lasst uns die Avoid vs. Stam Diskussion mal um die Komponente Armor erweitern, da das schlichtweg auch dazu gehört.
> und Avoidtank ist schwachsinniger als Staminatank. Oder hast du schon mal nen Frostbolt parriert? ^^
> 
> ...



... erklär mal genauer weshalb ein avoidtank schwachsinniger ist als ein staminatank.... ?


----------



## Genomchen (26. Januar 2010)

Vilogity, wenn er UNBUFFED 42.8k hat kommt er Raidbuffed auf ca 51k. Wenn er in Blut nun Vampirblut und evtl Satrinas Dingens zündet steht er garantiert mit mehr als 60k HP da. Nur mal am rande. Desweiteren is die Diskussion hier eh sinnlos, da der TE sagte, dass die Tanks nicht beieinander standen. Und 41k raidbuffed sind definitv wenig. Ich möchte sehen, wie er Fauldarm ab der sagen wir 60% Phase beim 2ten Einatmen übersteht.
So ich bin hier raus. Und gehe btw jede Wette ein, dass in drei Bossen die Frage kommt, warum deren Tank bei Fauldarm mit Raidbuffed 41k immer umkippt. Und an alle die hier gegen HP oder nur auf Avoid schwören. Ich glaub ihr kommt einfach nicht auf besagte Werte ohne dabei eure restlichen Werte zu vernachlässigen und seid nur neidisch. Euer Avoid getue ist nämlich nichts anderes, als auszugleichen, dass ihr selbst mit viel HP nicht auf die Werte kommt. Somit setzt ihr alles auf Avoid, habt da die Wunderwerte, was aber HP angeht hinkts hinterher. Ihr seid also nichts weiter als halbe Tanks, sozusagen wie damals nen AvoidSchurke. Ein ganzer Tank hat alles oben, aus basta cya und viel Spass bei dem Thema.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Vilogity, wenn er UNBUFFED 42.8k hat kommt er Raidbuffed auf ca 51k. Wenn er in Blut nun Vampirblut und evtl Satrinas Dingens zündet steht er garantiert mit mehr als 60k HP da. Nur mal am rande. Desweiteren is die Diskussion hier eh sinnlos, da der TE sagte, dass die Tanks nicht beieinander standen. Und 41k raidbuffed sind definitv wenig. Ich möchte sehen, wie er Fauldarm ab der sagen wir 60% Phase beim 2ten Einatmen übersteht.
> So ich bin hier raus. Und gehe btw jede Wette ein, dass in drei Bossen die Frage kommt, warum deren Tank bei Fauldarm mit Raidbuffed 41k immer umkippt. Und an alle die hier gegen HP oder nur auf Avoid schwören. Ich glaub ihr kommt einfach nicht auf besagte Werte ohne dabei eure restlichen Werte zu vernachlässigen und seid nur neidisch. Euer Avoid getue ist nämlich nichts anderes, als auszugleichen, dass ihr selbst mit viel HP nicht auf die Werte kommt. Somit setzt ihr alles auf Avoid, habt da die Wunderwerte, was aber HP angeht hinkts hinterher. Ihr seid also nichts weiter als halbe Tanks, sozusagen wie damals nen AvoidSchurke. Ein ganzer Tank hat alles oben, aus basta cya und viel Spass bei dem Thema.



yo so in etwa stell ich mir das auch vor^^... 

aber hast scho recht der thread hier is sinnlos.... 95% von den leuten hier wissen nichtmal wovon sie sprechen^^.... aber gut kleinvieh macht ja bekannterweise auch mist.... bin auch weg


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... erklär mal genauer weshalb ein avoidtank schwachsinniger ist als ein staminatank.... ?




Avoidtank = Reine Avoidsockel
Styles schon mal avoidet? Richtig kann man nur einen Teil!
Casts schon mal avoidet? Richtig da nützt nur der Boss-Miss!

Reine HP Tanks halt ich immer noch für schwachsinn, aber sind immer noch besser als reine Avoidtanks.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir muss niemand der Anwesenden zustimmen
aber zu glauben Avoidtanks sind von Gestern zaubert mir jedesmal ein Grinsen ins Gesicht ... von gestern... darum tickt Garfrost, 4 Reiter usw Debuffs nach maximal 2 Stacks aus ohne näher auf die Mechanik eingehen zu müssen


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Aja so ist das, deswegen hat Blizz die -20 % da eingebaut.
> 
> Zu Deinem HP "Polster"
> Du weist schon das Fauldaurm einem Tank nach dem 3ten Einatmen auch mal 25K rein drückt oder ?
> ...



ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal dreist:

a) du spielst keinen tank
b) du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Tankklassen 
c) du hast meinen Text nicht verstanden bzw hast ihn so interpretiert wie es dir grade passt

Und komischerweise hat unser Nappel Raid - trotz stamina tanks - keine Probleme bei Fauldarm.

BRB, ich sag unserem 2nd tank wir sockeln nur noch avoid ...


----------



## Starfros (26. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Wenn man hier liest zu wenig HP,
> lowi dps und das ganze buffed
> und das das aussichtlos ist ...
> mir fallen da nur 2 Worte zu ein: lernt spielen. man kann doch nicht hin gehen und sagen du bist zu klein für den Sandkasten obwohl man selbst nur drin sitzt und die Sandburgen andere zerstört, weil man selbst kaum kreativ ist...



Man kann es auch anders beschreiben ... welche 10er Gruppe hat denn mehr auf dem kasten ... die die mit wenig/geringeren Equip den boss legen (egal nach wievielen versuchen).
oder die die sehr gut Equipt sind mit massig HP Tanks mit super Imba DPS der DD´s (egal nach wieviel Versuchen)

nochn kleiner vergleich (abschweif vom Thema) bin mal mit 9 anderen leuten als Random in einer festen Stamm mitgegangen pdk 10er diese 9 anderen waren Twinks einer Sehr guten Raid Gilde die unter den top3 vom server sind . Selbst diese Twink Stamm gruppe haben viel gewipt. 
Was sagt uns das ? hast gutes Equip must dich nicht durch prügeln mit etlichen wipes, hast gutes Equip kann man immer gut daher reden wie einfach es ist , hast Gutes Equip kannst leicht sagen das die HP vom Tank zu low ist;das die DPS vom Raid bzw eizelnen DD´s zu low ist; das die hdps zu gering ist.
ergo ...die leute die sich durch beissen müssen haben es eher verdient ein lob ausgesprochen zu bekommen als andere die mit schon fetten Equip durch diese ini zu jumpen.
Das problem der meisten Raidgruppe ist leider die das man leute verliert weil welche abspringen weil sie keine ausdauer haben bei einem boss mal für 2 wochen oder so zu verbringen und neue wieder equipen muss. Aber das ist mal ein ganz anders Thema.

Stimmt die Taktik (inkl. stellungsverhalten movement etc.) , stimmt das Gruppen setup , ist es nur eine frage der zeit das alles im grünen bereich läuft ...dann liegt der boss.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (26. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mir muss niemand der Anwesenden zustimmen
> aber zu glauben Avoidtanks sind von Gestern zaubert mir jedesmal ein Grinsen ins Gesicht ... von gestern... darum tickt Garfrost, 4 Reiter usw Debuffs nach maximal 2 Stacks aus ohne näher auf die Mechanik eingehen zu müssen




halt!
in icc ist avoid eindeutig bisher bei keinem boss ein entscheidendes kriterium!
bisher erleichtert es den kampf bei nicht einem boss entscheidend.

vorherige raidinis (vor pdk), hatten sehrwohl platz für avoidtanks.

aber wenn es dich grinsen lässt: welcher boss in icc ist entscheidend einfacher mit nem avoitank? 

oder um es anders auszudrücken:
für die grosse Masse an Bossen macht ein HP-Tank mehr sinn als ein Avoid-Tank.
Ich bevorzuge (wie schon mehrmals erwähnt) Mischtanks. Die Avoidwerte sind auch so gut genug, genau wie die HP. 

/edit: ja ich drück mich manchmal ungünstig aus


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Man kann es auch anders beschreiben ... welche 10er Gruppe hat denn mehr auf dem kasten ... die die mit wenig/geringeren Equip den boss legen (egal nach wievielen versuchen).
> oder die die sehr gut Equipt sind mit massig HP Tanks mit super Imba DPS der DD´s (egal nach wieviel Versuchen)
> 
> nochn kleiner vergleich (abschweif vom Thema) bin mal mit 9 anderen leuten als Random in einer festen Stamm mitgegangen pdk 10er diese 9 anderen waren Twinks einer Sehr guten Raid Gilde die unter den top3 vom server sind . Selbst diese Twink Stamm gruppe haben viel gewipt.
> ...



du hast mich doch aus meiner höhle gelockt....

jemand der mit schlechtem equip in eine viel zu hohe innie geht ist selber schuld, der verdient kein lob... wenn er dann noch nen boss legt, nach 4std ist das keinen lob wert... lobenswert ist jemand der sich zuvor die mühe gemacht hat sein equip so anzupassen dass er in der lage ist dort reinzugehen... und sollte es so sein dass nur der tank schlecht ausgestattet war, so muss ich sagen war das den anderen gegenüber unfair.... ist wie wenn man mit nem vw polo gegen nen f1 ferrari antritt und gewinnt weil dieser nen unfall hatte... ist zwar luck aber hat nix mit können zutun....


----------



## Doncalzone (26. Januar 2010)

BananenMixer schrieb:


> ich habe kaum ahnung vom raiden und so, aber ich kann dir versichern, das der DPS von 2300dps bis 4400dps viel zu low is.
> Ich selbst gehe nur ab und an random raiden und da bin ich schon immer ganz hinten mit meinen 4k dps.
> und ich mache höchstens ulduar oder PDK10er^^



Die Vergleiche mit Ulduar, PDK und ICC10 funktionieren so nicht. Ich mach in der Grube von Saron auf heroisch auch meine 4,5-5k DPS je nach Gruppenzusammenstellung aber bei Lord M. fährst du als Range DD generell weniger DPS als ein Melee der sich in der ersten Phase gar nicht bewegen muß.

Aber die Frage war auch eine andere. Ein gebuffter Tank mit 41k Life ist für den 10er nicht gerade die Topmarke aber sollte eigentlich trotzdem außreichen. 
Ist der Heiler schuld wenn der Tank umkippt? Dazu müßte man euren Kampfablauf kennen. Stehen die Tanks nicht gemeinsam wenn SÄBELPEITSCHE gewirkt wird kann der beste Heiler nichts machen. Wird der Tank bei Schadensspitzen von einem oder mehreren Heilern versorgt. Kassiert der Tank in Phase 2 den KNOCHENSTURM fast durchgehen in vollem Ausmaß weil er dem Boss hinterher rennt?


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2010)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> als Range DD generell weniger DPS als ein Melee der sich in der ersten Phase gar nicht bewegen muß.



warum müssen sich die range doppel Ds mehr bewegen?


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> deinen gedankenmüll kannst bei dir lassen, flamen bringt nix und niedermachen von irgendwem auchnicht.... in diesem thread wird die meinung zu dem thema beredet und nicht irgend ne meinung gegen andere...
> 
> ich bin seit 3 jahren reiner tankheiler und zocke ausschliesslich raids.... ich weiss genau was einen guten und einen schlechten tank ausmacht.... fleischtanks sind reinster müll, das ist nicht dahergeredet das ist tatsache... und wenn er mit 41k dasteht und umkippt bedeutet das nichts anderes als mangel an avoidance....



Wenn jemand sowas hinwirft, wie es jener welche getan hat, bringe ich die Sachen so auf den Punkt, daß es auch der kleinste Kleingeist noch verstehen mag.
Exakt meine Meinung habe ich übrigens im Kontrast dargestellt. Die persönlichen Beschimpfen gegen meine Person gehen an mir vorbei, da muß man drüber stehen (Folgepost).

Wenn er 41k hat und umkippt, *kann* es auch andere Faktoren geben - wir wissen es nicht. Ich hatte dazu ja auch ne Zusammenfassung der Vorposter (das war das was ich geschrieben habe) gemacht. Ohne genauer den Tank zu sehen kann ich (mangels Hellsehens) nicht sagen. Evtl ging ein Tank mal links, der andre rechst ausm Feuer -> pengknall.
Zu reinen Fleischtanks sind wir einer Meinung, die Mischung machts in meinen Augen (Achtung - Meinung - kein Gesetz).



> ich hab jedenfalls keine ahnung welche klasse zu zockst, wieviel erfahrung du hast und sonstwas, ich würds jedenfalls gerne sehen, danach können wir darüber reden ob ich respekt hab oder mich über dich lustig mach....den TE würd ich eig auch gern sehen... arsenal oder so^^



Können wir gern im Whisper bereden, ich geh aber kein PDoK25 oder ICC10HM, ob es da für Dich viel zu sehen gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Aga7 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
ich glaube, die meisten hier meinen eigentlich das gleiche und versuchen nur, Tendenzen mit extremen Beispielen zu begründen.

Die Frage ist doch, um wieviel kann man als Tank überhaupt das "Ruder" in Richtung Ausdauer oder eben Avoid bewegen??? Der Großteil ist ja sowiesoo durch die Stats bei der Ausrüstung festgelegt und dann kann man durch z.B. reine Avoid-Sockelung meinetwegen 6 % dazubekommen, wenn man dafür aber auf 3-4 k HP verzichtet. Und das sind schon die Extremfälle!!
Avoidtanks geben auch nur selten ihren Heilern eine Garantie, dass sie nicht 2 x hintereinander mit 25 k getroffen werden, oder? Es handelt sich hier um statistische Werte und dann auch nur um einen Spielraum von nur ca. 6 % bzw. 3-4 k HP in den Extremfällen.

Also regt Euch nicht zu sehr auf und verlasst die Extremfälle ! Wie bei fast allem im Leben ist es hier genauso: Die Mischung machts!
Anmerkung: Oben angegebene Werte sind ca.-Werte. Wenn ihr natürlich wollt, könnt ihr gerne über 1-2 % bzw. 1-2 k HP mehr oder weniger diskutieren. Das würde allerdings nur zeigen, dass es nicht verstanden wurde, dass es hier nur um nuancen geht und nicht um grundsätzlich richtig oder falsch.

Haut rein!
Einen schönen Gruß


----------



## Namir (26. Januar 2010)

also, beim ersten Boss solltest du die zwei Tanks heilen können, vorausgesetzt sie machen keine Fehler. 41k HP ist schon ein bisschen wenig, aber noch nicht das Problem. Ein Problem wirds dann, wenn der Tank dann nicht mal im anderen Tank steht und somit doppelten Schaden kriegt und vielleicht zufällig grad auch noch in einer Eisflamme steht. Dann ist er nämlich tot. 
Jedenfalls finde ich in solchen Situationen Recount ganz toll, wenn du da auf Tode gehst und den Spieler anwählst wird da aufgelistet, wann er wovon wieviel Schaden kriegt.


----------



## Starfros (26. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du hast mich doch aus meiner höhle gelockt....
> 
> jemand der mit schlechtem equip in eine viel zu hohe innie geht ist selber schuld, der verdient kein lob... wenn er dann noch nen boss legt, nach 4std ist das keinen lob wert... lobenswert ist jemand der sich zuvor die mühe gemacht hat sein equip so anzupassen dass er in der lage ist dort reinzugehen... und sollte es so sein dass nur der tank schlecht ausgestattet war, so muss ich sagen war das den anderen gegenüber unfair.... ist wie wenn man mit nem vw polo gegen nen f1 ferrari antritt und gewinnt weil dieser nen unfall hatte... ist zwar luck aber hat nix mit können zutun....




is klar .


Jeder neu 80er der sich voll 232er Equip ausstattet und den rest mit anderen sachen die man gegen marken bekommt, austattet . Evl. noch ein oder zwei sachen herstellen läßt , der ist unterer grenze gut genug um in ICC 10er zu gehen.Desweiteren gibts noch die 3 Neuen 5er Inzen mit auch sehr guten 232er Items die teils besser sind als die die man gegen Marken bekommt. Wenn aber wer meint das es zu schlecht sei , sry der hat absolut keine ahnung oder ist einfach nur auf schnellen lot aus bzw keine zeit (warum auch immer) mal mehrere versuche zu machen auch wenn es 4 std. lang dauert bis mal der erste boss liegt. Denn nun sind wir bei anderen Posts die hier im Forum stecken. 
haben es doch selbst gemacht mit 10 leuten.
Fakt ist doch wer sich mehr den arsch aufreisst , die leute die wie eben beschrieben oder die die pdok 25er equipt sind, btw es geht um den ersten boss zb. keiner sagte was von der komplett ini bzw verfügbaren Bosse. 

Und zu deinem Polo/F1 beispiel ,wo ist der dritte Faktor ? (Boss)


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mir muss niemand der Anwesenden zustimmen
> aber zu glauben Avoidtanks sind von Gestern zaubert mir jedesmal ein Grinsen ins Gesicht ... von gestern... darum tickt Garfrost, 4 Reiter usw Debuffs nach maximal 2 Stacks aus ohne näher auf die Mechanik eingehen zu müssen



und was bringt es dir wenn du Bosse aufzählst die nicht in ICC stehen ?

Und auch wenns dir sicher nicht gefällt:

Die Dinge ändern sich.

Und jeder der hier schreibt - ja ein guter Mix machts aus. Begründet es doch einfach mal.

Soll ich dann vor lauter Erfurcht auf den Boden fallen weil jemand glaubt Ahnung zu haben und
deshalb nicht ausschliesslich stamina sockelt ?

Da steht er dann der grosse Avoid-Tank - und hat max 3-4 % mehr avoid als ich. 
Der Wahnsinn - als nach über 25 hits avoided er dann im Schnitt einmal mehr als ich. Bravo !

Mir fehlt einfach in dieser ganzen Diskussion jegliche Begründung.
Statt dessen ein Haufen Meinungen von Leuten, von denen ich sicher
bin, dass sie entweder nicht tanken, sich nicht mit tank-klassen auskennen oder
einfach aus protest gegen stamina sind, nachdem vor einiger Zeit Tanks
ausschliesslich auf Grund ihrer HP bewertet wurden.


----------



## Super PePe (26. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> und was bringt es dir wenn du Bosse aufzählst die nicht in ICC stehen ?



einfach mal Hirn einschalten


----------



## Aga7 (26. Januar 2010)

richtig, die Möglichkeit, wirklich deulich zwischen Ausdauer und Avoid zu entscheiden, ist einfach nicht gegeben.
"Der mix macht es" soll heißen, dass es egal oder auch Geschmackssache ist vor diesem Hintergrund. Als Kriegertank sollte man natürlich nicht mit 30 % gesockeltem ausweichen (Abnehmende Wirkung beachten!) nach pdk gehen, da gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten.

Ansonsten ist es Geschmacksache und hat keine repräsentative Auswirkung auf den Verlauf der Bosskämpfe.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sowas hinwirft, wie es jener welche getan hat, bringe ich die Sachen so auf den Punkt, daß es auch der kleinste Kleingeist noch verstehen mag.
> Exakt meine Meinung habe ich übrigens im Kontrast dargestellt. Die persönlichen Beschimpfen gegen meine Person gehen an mir vorbei, da muß man drüber stehen (Folgepost).
> 
> Wenn er 41k hat und umkippt, *kann* es auch andere Faktoren geben - wir wissen es nicht. Ich hatte dazu ja auch ne Zusammenfassung der Vorposter (das war das was ich geschrieben habe) gemacht. Ohne genauer den Tank zu sehen kann ich (mangels Hellsehens) nicht sagen. Evtl ging ein Tank mal links, der andre rechst ausm Feuer -> pengknall.
> ...




^^ kk dann sind wir ja einer wellenlänge...^^

was tanks betrifft hast richtig ausgedrückt.... die mischung machts aus... avoidance selber is nicht ideal, nur hp haben aber auchnicht... ich hab in icc einfach die erfahrung gemacht dass jeder boss ein taktik boss ist...

ich merk halt einfach wenn ein tank beispiel sehr viel ausweichen hat, der überlebt in icc einfach länger, allerdings muss dieser natürlich aber auch in der lage sein 2 hits auszuhalten und gegebenenfalls sogar 3... trinkets und schadensreduzierungen helfen hier recht gut... ausserdem kommts natürlich wieder auf die klasse an^^
blut dk tanks (wie mein bro) sind beispielsweise zu empfehlen da sie sich im wahrsten sinne des wortes krank selfhealen (15-20k) und auch so gut einstecken können... mit dudutanks hab ich dagegen quasi nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, liegt wohl am -20% ausweichen....

ich sags auch noch mal so... stimmt das equip ist die innie locker machbar, doch wenns nicht stimmt ist sie quasi unmöglich... so hart es klingt, aber pdk equip ist quasi ein muss... 

auch empfehlen kann ich mehrere equips, mein bro hat beispielsweise 3 verschiedene waffen zum tanken (avoidance, dmg und hp) je nach boss kann man dann auswählen was benötigt wird... 

mein tank(mein ziel da ich tankheiler bin) steht quasi immer mit 100% hp da, weil ich ihn permanent schilde zuhotte etc.... vllt wenn die aufstellung geändert wird könnte der raid besser funktionnieren.... aber letztendlich kein plan ich war ja nicht dabei^^


----------



## Najsh (26. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> einfach mal Hirn einschalten



ich bin nicht hier um Indizien bzgl Vorteilen von Avoid-Tanks aus deinen "Ansichten" herauszuinterpretieren.

Sag einfach klipp und klar was gegen stamina tanks in ICC spricht und 
was das zB mit den vier Reitern in Naxx zu tuen hat, wo du von schneller
austickenden debuff stacks erzählst - wo ist für mich konkret der 
Vorteil in der ICC ?

Also bitte red mal nicht um den heissen Brei rumreden - sondern mal Butter bei de Fische.
Und bitte mit Zahlen und Fakten die deine "Weisheiten" untermauern.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Januar 2010)

> was tanks betrifft hast richtig ausgedrückt.... die mischung machts aus... avoidance selber is nicht ideal, nur hp haben aber auchnicht... ich hab in icc einfach die erfahrung gemacht dass jeder boss ein taktik boss ist...



Japp, ohne Taktik fällt das ganze zusammen. Das gefällt mir an der Instanz. Mitdenken, und zwar auch und besonders von den DDs (Todeswisper z.B.) ... ordert auch vom Tank einiges ab.



> allerdings muss dieser natürlich aber auch in der lage sein 2 hits auszuhalten


Sicher, daher auch ein gutes HP Polster. Wie hoch das ist, muß man an jenen 2 Hits bemessen (da spielen HP+Rüstung ne Rolle, oder bei Zaubertreffern Reduce durch Talente/Buffs/Whatnot).
Nach Saurfang geht der Anspruch an EQ noch einmal eine Ecke hoch.



> Ich sags auch noch mal so... stimmt das equip ist die innie locker machbar, doch wenns nicht stimmt ist sie quasi unmöglich... so hart es klingt, aber pdk equip ist quasi ein muss...


232 oder 245? Redest von 10er oder 25er? M.E.n. reicht 10er Gear + Markeneq für mind. den ersten Wing.
Dann da Drops abgreifen, und dann weiter.



> auch empfehlen kann ich mehrere equips, mein bro hat beispielsweise 3 verschiedene waffen zum tanken (avoidance, dmg und hp) je nach boss kann man dann auswählen was benötigt wird...


Ohne Gildenraids mit fixen Raidtagen bzw. festen Stammraids ein Problem. Da geht das ins Second-EQ anderer.
Da ich beispielsweise nicht immer fixe Raidtage mit den zwei Stämmen hab, ein gewisses Problem. Daher kann ich nur wenig rotieren.



> mein tank(mein ziel da ich tankheiler bin) steht quasi immer mit 100% hp da, weil ich ihn permanent schilde zuhotte


Schild hat ja auch n gewissen CD auf dem Ziel =) man kann nicht dauernd re-schilden. (hab auch n Diszi)
100% bei Fauldarm hab ich nicht geschafft, da waren die kurzfristigen Hits im HP Balken definitiv zu sehen.


----------



## Treefolk (26. Januar 2010)

@rctic@ schrieb:


> Nun noch eine Frage: Wie kommst du auf 5,5k HPS? o,O das schaff ich mit meinem Druiden in meinen kühnsten Träumen nicht x)





*Trollen an*

Ich schaf mit meinem Druiden, wenn ich mal nicht Tanken darf auch so 5-6k HPS und das ohne Sockel und VZ xD 


*Trollen off*


----------



## blindhai (26. Januar 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um das Thema hier zu beenden, folgendes:
> 
> - unsere Tanks standen nicht zusammen
> ...




*Das Thema ist erledigt und es wurde aufgelöst wo das Problem war! Bitte schliessen!*


----------

